# Ancient Pakistani Buddhists in Gandhara used to eat meat



## Kabira

*TAXILA: A stupa dating back to the 3rd Century BC was discovered at the ancient Buddhist site of Badalpur near Taxila during excavations carried out by the Taxila Institute of Asian Civilisations (TIAC) of Quaid-i-Azam University.*

*The stupa measuring 25x25 was discovered on the southern side of the main monastery with a centre water tank at the ancient Buddhist site. Coins, pottery and metal objects have also been excavated from the site by graduate and doctorate students of the TIAC. The students were led by the institute’s director, Professor Dr Ashraf Khan, Assistant Professor Dr Sadid Arif and Coordinator Mohammad Ibrahim.*

Professor Dr Ashraf Khan told media men that the newly discovered monastery was built in Kushan workmanship style known as ‘diaper masonry’, consisting of thin neatly placed layers of schist interspersed with large blocks of stone as well as semi-ashlar masonry.

He said the cells of the monastery are plastered with mud mortar, the first of its kind seen in the Taxila Valley.
In response to a query, Dr Khan said the discovery of metal objects showed the craftsmanship of the people living in the area between the first and fourth century.

*Dr Khan said six copper coins from the Kushan period have been discovered in the excavations. He said that according to the carbon study of the newly discovered stupa carried out by the University of Wisconsin-Madison dates it between the 3rd century BC to 1st century AD.*

He said during the last season of the excavation, a good number of antiquities such as a bust of Buddha in stucco, copper coins, bones, charcoal, iron objects and pottery were discovered.

Unveiling the archaeological significance of the site, he said the site was early mentioned by Alexander Cunningham in 1863, the then director, Archaeological Survey of India, during his expedition to Gandhara.
The first excavation at the site was carried out in 1916-17 by Natisa Aiyar, superintendent of Frontier Circle, while the second was carried out from 2005 till 2009 by Federal Archaeology in collaboration with Taxila Institute of Asian Civilisations, Quaid-i-Azam University.

He said five seasons of excavations had been successfully conducted by the institute at this ancient Buddhist site.

*The most remarkable discovery was an iron nail and animal bones which revealed that Gandhara people knew the use of different metals and that Buddhists used to eat meat, said Dr Khan.*

“History of Taxila should be rewritten in the light of the new and substantial evidence obtained,” he said. Dr Khan said despite limited resources, the university had planned to excavate and preserve the whole site.

3rd Century BC stupa discovered near Taxila - PakTribune

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Kabira

This is pretty big discovery, now we know ancient Pakistani bhuddists also used to eat meat.

*




*
Excavations being carried out at the newly discovered stupa at Badalpur near Taxila. The other pictures are of the discoveries unearthed. — Dawn
TAXILA: A stupa dating back to the 3rd Century BC was discovered at the ancient Buddhist site of Badalpur near Taxila during excavations carried out by the Taxila Institute of Asian Civilisations (TIAC) of Quaid-i-Azam University.
The stupa measuring 25x25 was discovered on the southern side of the main monastery with a centre water tank at the ancient Buddhist site. Coins, pottery and metal objects have also been excavated from the site by graduate and doctorate students of the TIAC. The students were led by the institute’s director, Professor Dr Ashraf Khan, Assistant Professor Dr Sadid Arif and Coordinator Mohammad Ibrahim.
_Know more: Rare discoveries made at Bhamula Stupa site_
Professor Dr Ashraf Khan told Dawn that the newly discovered monastery was built in Kushan workmanship style known as ‘diaper masonry’, consisting of thin neatly placed layers of schist interspersed with large blocks of stone as well as semi-ashlar masonry.




He said the cells of the monastery are plastered with mud mortar, the first of its kind seen in the Taxila Valley.
In response to a query, Dr Khan said the discovery of metal objects showed the craftsmanship of the people living in the area between the first and fourth century.
Dr Khan said six copper coins from the Kushan period have been discovered in the excavations. He said that according to the carbon study of the newly discovered stupa carried out by the University of Wisconsin-Madison dates it between the 3rd century BC to 1st century AD.
He said during the last season of the excavation, a good number of antiquities such as a bust of Buddha in stucco, copper coins, bones, charcoal, iron objects and pottery were discovered.




Unveiling the archaeological significance of the site, he said the site was early mentioned by Alexander Cunningham in 1863, the then director, Archaeological Survey of India, during his expedition to Gandhara.
The first excavation at the site was carried out in 1916-17 by Natisa Aiyar, superintendent of Frontier Circle, while the second was carried out from 2005 till 2009 by Federal Archaeology in collaboration with Taxila Institute of Asian Civilisations, Quaid-i-Azam University.
He said five seasons of excavations had been successfully conducted by the institute at this ancient Buddhist site.
The most remarkable discovery was an iron nail and animal bones which revealed that Gandhara people knew the use of different metals and that Buddhists used to eat meat, said Dr Khan.
“History of Taxila should be rewritten in the light of the new and substantial evidence obtained,” he said.
Dr Khan said despite limited resources, the university had planned to excavate and preserve the whole site.
_Published in Dawn, May 9th, 2015_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghoul

save_ghenda said:


> This is pretty big discovery, now we know ancient Pakistani bhuddists also used to eat meat.



Without radio carbon dating, it is impossible to tell who ate those animals. I mean the Hindu Shahis later took over the region, and they might have been hostile towards the buddhists.

Regardless, the area was predominantly Buddhist, and Buddhist shrines have been found as far south as Chakwal; which hosts major hindu sites like the Katasraj temple and the Hindhu Shahi capital of Nandana.

PS: Oh never mind, it has been dated. And Quaid-e-Azam university is highly reliable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kabira

ghoul said:


> Without radio carbon dating, it is impossible to tell who ate those animals. I mean the Hindu Shahis later took over the region, and they might have been hostile towards the buddhists.
> 
> Regardless, the area was predominantly Buddhist, and Buddhist shrines have been found as far south as Chakwal; which hosts major hindu sites like the Katasraj temple and the Hindhu Shahi capital of Nandana.
> 
> PS: Oh never mind, it has been dated. And Quaid-e-Azam university is highly reliable.



''Dr Khan said six copper coins from the Kushan period have been discovered in the excavations.* He said that according to the carbon study of the newly discovered stupa carried out by the University of Wisconsin-Madison dates it between the 3rd century BC to 1st century AD.''

University of Wisconsin–Madison

*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Pakistan

@save_ghenda Thank your contribution.
@ghoul 

Gentleman the fact of the matter is like I have said our land and our forefathers left us a legacy richer than most of Europe. What does Europe have that is comparative to our Harappa, what does Germany have that is in any way equal to Taxila?

We are the gaurdians of a land that contributed to human civilization at the same level as Ancient Egypt and Mesopotamia. The onbly problem our neighbour has nothing to show and is plundering our history. Wikipedia has been so distorted that you could read the entire entry on one of Pakistani sites and the name Pakistan is avoided.

Consider Taxila for a second, it is right next to Pakistan's capital you will have our neighbour walking around with swagger about Taxila. Don't forget Ancient Pakistan is one of mankind's cradle of civilization.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## A1Kaid

Buddhist stupas are later additions to IVC sites. The original IVC people were not Buddhist, some time after them we see the presence of Buddhists in the region.


----------



## ares

A bit of overcompensation there with the thread title..considering there is no such thing as Ancient Pakistani.

Historian do not use or recognise such a term...like it or not, they are just called Ancient Indian civilisations.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Kabira

ares said:


> A bit of overcompensation there with the thread title..considering there is no such thing as Ancient Pakistani.
> 
> Historian do not use or recognise such a term...like it or not, they are just called Ancient Indian civilisations.



Hilaroius thing is Indian websites have removed meat reference

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghoul

Atanz said:


> @save_ghenda Thank your contribution.
> @ghoul
> 
> Gentleman the fact of the matter is like I have said our land and our forefathers left us a legacy richer than most of Europe. What does Europe have that is comparative to our Harappa, what does Germany have that is in any way equal to Taxila?
> 
> We are the gaurdians of a land that contributed to human civilization at the same level as Ancient Egypt and Mesopotamia. The onbly problem our neighbour has nothing to show and is plundering our history. Wikipedia has been so distorted that you could read the entire entry on one of Pakistani sites and the name Pakistan is avoided.
> 
> Consider Taxila for a second, it is right next to Pakistan's capital you will have our neighbour walking around with swagger about Taxila. Don't forget Ancient Pakistan is one of mankind's cradle of civilization.



Sir if it was up to these banias, they would even sell their sisters to the angraiz; whom they wish to impress so hard. After all, they were not only ruled for 300 years, but also dominated and treated like dog !@#$. We Pakistanis were also ruled for 100 years, but were treated in a much better manner than them. Hence they feel the need to impress foreigners so hard that they end up claiming other countries' history. They are a very fake people in general. Everything in their country is fake, whether it's their film industry, archaeology or science. Lying, and trying to be overly cunning is also a natural trait of theirs. With that said, my words don't apply to all indians, and particularly not to Sikhs.

And I rather blame the British for giving the name "India" to the whole sub-continent. Subcontinent is geographically quite a large area, yet they made a fake state named "India", which didn't exist before them at all. Even the name "India" is fake in itself and coined by the Greeks. You see, the river Indus was called "Sindhu" by the locals, but Persians couldn't pronounce the "s" and hence called it "Hind". The Greeks further corrupted the name to "Indus", which found its way into the colonial vocabulary. I just can't logically comprehend how modern day India is the "land of Indus". But I'm sure that the modern day historians make it a point to write "modern day Pakistan" for the sites found here. The gora, who ruled them for 300 years know what these people are like and know how these people are insecure and casual liars.

The funniest bit is that these people don't know jack !@#$ about the places they claim to be "ancient India". Like a general Indian, including most of their historians, have no idea what a Potohari or a Hindkowan is, yet they will claim Gandhara as if its their baap ki jagir.

Apologies for using some rude words, but then again you know what these banias are like.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Indus Pakistan

ares said:


> A bit of overcompensation there with the thread title..considering there is no such thing as Ancient Pakistani.
> 
> Historian do not use or recognise such a term...like it or not, they are just called Ancient Indian civilisations.



It is our *country*. It's our *history.* It's our* right* to label it what we want. Why should we continue to call it something that we were not part of? Some do and in time the rest will come around. It is upto us to change the labels. History is not being changed just the land is getting another label.

Did you need anybodies permission to rename Bombay to Mumbai?

Click on the* thread below *and see the increasing number of books by *historians *that use* "Ancient Pakistan".*

*Ancient Pakistan - Books

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## A1Kaid

ares said:


> A bit of overcompensation there with the thread title..considering there is no such thing as Ancient Pakistani.
> 
> Historian do not use or recognise such a term...like it or not, they are just called Ancient Indian civilisations.



Ancient "Indian" is just a modern construct by historians. I'm pretty sure the ancient people of the Indus valley did not even know what an Indian was, we actually don't know exactly what they called themselves but it wasn't "Indian." They may have just referred to themselves by the city or area they were from. I don't think we even know whether the people had a collective sense of identity, since we cannot decipher their writing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghoul

save_ghenda said:


> Hilaroius thing is Indian websites have removed meat reference



Do those websites emphasize on Taxila being "Indian"? Lol.


----------



## ares

Atanz said:


> It our country. It's our history. It's our right to label it what we want. Why should we continue to call it something that we were not part of? Some do and in time the rest will come around. It is upto us to change the labels. History is not being changed just the land is getting another label.
> 
> Did you need anybodies permission to rename Bombay to Mumbai?



Hadrians wall in UK is a piece of Roman architecture..It was built by Romans, when Britain was a Roman province of Britannia. 

Historians have not altered its status to Ancient British architecture...just because UK is an indipendent country now.

* History is not rewritten on the basis egomania. *

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## ghoul

ares said:


> A bit of overcompensation there with the thread title..considering there is no such thing as Ancient Pakistani.
> 
> Historian do not use or recognise such a term...like it or not, they are just called Ancient Indian civilisations.



Mulk asaan na, history asaan ni, rehnnn alay asaan ne ancestors teh hunn asi, magar thekaydaar tusaan? Chal hunn nass.



ares said:


> Hadrians wall in UK is a piece of Roman architecture..It was built by Romans, when Britain was a Roman province of Britannia.
> 
> Historians have not altered its status to Ancient British architecture...just because UK is an indipendent country now.
> 
> * History is not rewritten on the basis egomania. *



Because it was built by Romans. Taxila wasn't built by Haryanvis, Ganga, Yamuna people. It was built by the local Gandharans(modern day Potoharis and Hindkowans). How the hell did you compare the UK example with that of Taxila and Gandhara?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ares

A1Kaid said:


> Ancient "Indian" is just a modern construct by historians. I'm pretty sure the ancient people of the Indus valley did not even know what an Indian was, we actually don't know exactly what they called themselves but it wasn't "Indian." They may have just referred to themselves by the city or area they were from. I don't think we even know whether the people had a collective sense of identity, since we cannot decipher their writing.



Actually Indus valley people might or might not have know whether they were called..but people outside.. use to call them Indian.

Infact the first written mention of this region being referred to as India..dates back to Greek philosophers of 400 BC.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indus Pakistan

A1Kaid said:


> Ancient "Indian" is just a modern construct by historians. I'm pretty sure the ancient people of the Indus valley did not even know what an Indian was, we actually don't know exactly what they called themselves but it wasn't "Indian." They may have just referred to themselves by the city or area they were from. I don't think we even know whether the people had a collective sense of identity, since we cannot decipher their writing.



You hit the bullseye there. For a long time I actually fell for this rubbish about India as well. One day I thought "hang on" 3,000 years aago there was no Britain, France, Germany, Italy, Russia, Japan, USA, Belgium, Turkey, Sweden, Finland in fact there was no countries at all. The name "India" is English and only gained currency about 500 years ago.

3,000 years ago forget about United Kingdom there was even no English language. So if everybody could "retrofit" their names to a time when no names like we have today existed why can't we do the same with Pakistan. As you said do you really think Harrapans or people in Taxila walked around with Indian Passports and called each other Indian?

The reality is all names we use today are in fact retrofitted. So why should we use the term Indian? All that does is gives these Bharati's next door the entire heritage of our forefathers. That is why they start burning when they see us doing this. How come Nepali, Afghan, Bangladeshi don't complain? The reason is they go around and tell the world about their great past when all of it is in fact ours.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ares

ghoul said:


> Mulk saada, history saadi, rehnnn alay saaday ancestors teh hunn asi, magar thekaydaar tusaan? Chal hunn nass.
> 
> 
> 
> Because it was built by Romans. Taxila wasn't built by Haryanvis, Ganga, Yamuna people. It was built by the local Gandharans(modern day Potoharis and Hindkowans). How the hell did you compare the UK example with that of Taxila and Gandhara?



Ya I am sure..Romans imported thousands of labourers from Rome to build an 80 mile long wall.
It was built by common English men..but Since Britania was a Roman province, it is a Roman legacy.

Similarly Taxila and Gandhara...You can not change history..just because you are a seperate country now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

ares said:


> Actually Indus valley people might or might not have know whether they were called..but people outside.. use to call them Indian.
> 
> Infact the first written mention of this region being referred to as India..dates back to Greek philosophers of 400 BC.



They were talking about a geograhic region like Europe. Anyway we are not going to use the poor geography of foreign people two thousand years ago to define us. That is ridicalous. The world has moved on. We know what we are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghoul

ares said:


> Ya I am sure..Romans imported thousands of labourers from Rome to build an 80 mile long wall.
> It was built by common English men..but Since Britania was a Roman province, it is a Roman legacy.
> 
> Similarly Taxila and Gandhara...You can not change history..just because you are a seperate country now.



Yet we built it ourselves. Current day Indians had nothing to do with the formation of Taxila. Romans actually went to Britain to build those walls, current day Ganga Indians never came all the way to Taxila to build the city and its university. How you reached such a comparison is beyond rational logic. But then again, you hindutva people are as dumb and illogical as those "earth is 4000 years old" christians.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indus Pakistan

ares said:


> Ya I am sure..Romans imported thousands of labourers from Rome to build an 80 mile long wall.
> It was built by common English men..but Since Britania was a Roman province, it is a Roman legacy.
> 
> Similarly Taxila and Gandhara...You can not change history..just because you are a seperate country now.



Yes because Romans ruled Britain. Care to tell me when the those ruins were built in Taxila were you ruling us? Do please tell me. Hadrian's wall was built by Hadrian. Now can you tell me Gandhara was ordered to nbe built by who?

@ghoul *Brilliant reasoning and logic.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

Atanz said:


> Yes because Romans ruled Britain. Care to tell me when the those ruins were built in Taxila were you ruling us? Do please tell me. Hadrian's wall was built by Hadrian. Now can you tell me Gandhara was ordered to nbe built by who?
> 
> @goul *Brilliant reasoning and logic.*



No Indian hindu empire ever ruled Pakistan a part from one instance of Mauryas for 80 years who eventually became bhuddists anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

ghoul said:


> Yet we built it ourselves. Current day Indians had nothing to do with the formation of Taxila. Romans actually went to Britain to build those walls, current day Ganga Indians never came all the way to Taxila to build the city and its university. How you reached such a comparison is beyond rational logic. But then again, you hindutva people are as dumb and illogical as those "earth is 4000 years old" christians.



Fantastic ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ares

Atanz said:


> They were talking about a geograhic region like Europe. Anyway we are not going to use the poor geography of foreign people two thousand years ago to define us. That is ridicalous. The world has moved on. We know what we are.



As I said, before you can not alter history,

If people then use to call, people of this region as Indians, then they use to..there is not much you can do about it. 

Even now, historians will refer to you as Pakistanis, but people who lived and died here before will still be referred as Ancient Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Even if there were Hindu in ancient Pakistan how does that equate anything to India? Does that mean Christian Indian's can go and claim all of Europe?



ares said:


> As I said, before you can not alter history,
> 
> If people then use to call, people of this region as Indians, then they use to..there is not much you can do about it.
> 
> Even now, historians will refer to you as Pakistanis, but people who lived and died here before will still be referred as Ancient Indians.



We are not altering history. We are just evening out the massive distortions and fabrication by Indian's. Go back to your Ganga/Penninisula. I pity you because there is nothing worth there calling "Ancient"

@ghoul 
@save_ghenda 

Leave these guy's. They are burning because this poses serious threat to their identity. They have built foundation almost all of it based on our the labour of our forefathers. They use the fraud of a common name to plunder our past.

If my name was Gandhi would it make me Gandhi as in their Mahatma Gandhi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ares

ghoul said:


> Yet we built it ourselves. Current day Indians had nothing to do with the formation of Taxila. Romans actually went to Britain to build those walls, current day Ganga Indians never came all the way to Taxila to build the city and its university. How you reached such a comparison is beyond rational logic. But then again, you hindutva people are as dumb and illogical as those "earth is 4000 years old" christians.



Built it yourself, what do you mean ..you were a part of us, this entire region was referred to as India by outsiders.

The small kigdoms which were in it(who's boudarys were always changing) were known as Indian kingdoms..they were settled people of same race, similar religions..and were thus all know as Indians. 

*Now you can not claim, they were Pakistanis even then!!..For there was no such thing.*

Reactions: Like Like:

4


----------



## Indus Pakistan

NEWSFLASH: We are going to reclaim our history so you* free ride *on our back is over. Go piggyback somebody else. Why not try it on the "*Native American*s" because they were called "*Indian's* as well.

Hell why not also claim West* Indies*? North American* Indians *as well? Then you can say Apache were in fact Hindu warriors. That isit was "*Indians" who fought against General Custer at the Battle of Little Big Horn*. After all they were called and the *entire world *calls them "*Indians"*



ares said:


> Built it yourself, what do you mean ..you were a part of us, this entire region was referred to as India by outsiders.
> 
> The small kigdoms which were in it(who's boudarys were always changing) were known as Indian kingdoms..they were settled people of same race, similar religions..and were thus all know as Indians.
> 
> *Now you can not claim, they were Pakistanis even then!!..For there was no such thing.*




The Nepali are the same religion as you, most the same race as you, live right next to you, the Tamils in Sri Lanka make up a significant portion. Why not tell those countries today they are "Indian"?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ares

save_ghenda said:


> No Indian hindu empire ever ruled Pakistan a part from one instance of Mauryas for 80 years who eventually became bhuddists anyway.



What Non sense ..they were all Hindu empires..or atleast Hindu kigdoms,..Whom did Alexander defeat ..on the banks Indus..it was not Mohammed.

Four religions have originated in this subcontinent of India, Hinduism, Buddhism, Jainism and Sikhism...and those people were called Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A1Kaid

ares said:


> Hadrians wall in UK is a piece of Roman architecture..It was built by Romans, when Britain was a Roman province of Britannia.
> 
> *Historians have not altered its status* to *Ancient British architecture*...just because UK is an indipendent country now.
> 
> * History is not rewritten on the basis egomania. *



Hadrian's Wall is not ancient British architecture, it is ancient Roman architecture built in Britain. What historians refer to Hadrian's Wall as "Ancient British architecture"? Any historian that says that is wrong. However, you still admit that calling it "ancient British architecture" would still be a modern construct and a false one at that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ares

Atanz said:


> NEWSFLASH: We are going to reclaim our history so you* free ride *on our back is over. Go piggyback somebody else. Why not try it on the "*Native American*s" because they were called "*Indian's* as well.
> 
> Hell why not also claim West* Indies*? North American* Indians *as well? Then you can say Apache were in fact Hindu warriors. That isit was "*Indians" who fought against General Custer at the Battle of Little Big Horn*. After all they were called and the *entire world *calls them "*Indians"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nepali are the same religion as you, most the same race as you, live right next to you, the Tamils in Sri Lanka make up a significant portion. Why not tell those countries today they are "Indian"?



We are not calling you Indians today,

Stating a simple a fact, *that your forefathers were called Indians*..similarly with Nepal and ceylon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

ares said:


> What Non sense ..they were all Hindu empires..or atleast Hindu kigdoms,..Whom did Alexander defeat ..on the banks Indus..it was not Mohammed.
> 
> Four religions have originated in this subcontinent of India, Hinduism, Buddhism, Jainism and Sikhism...and those people were called Indians.



Porus kingdom was entirely in Pak punjab, very small kingdom located between Jhelum and Chenab river. Obviously he had nothing to do Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

ares said:


> Actually Indus valley people might or might not have know whether they were called..but people outside.. use to call them Indian.
> 
> Infact the first written mention of this region being referred to as India..dates back to Greek philosophers of 400 BC.



400 B.C is much later than the IVC civiliation which we are discussing. The usual time period of IVC is considered 3300-1300 B.C.E some even date it back to further, so Greeks were not calling Indus valley people "Indian" in 400 BC because the IVC people were long dead before than.

Also it doesn't matter what Greeks called whoever was living in present-day Pakistani territory in 400 BC, Columbus called the native Americans "Indians" doesn't mean he is right.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ares

save_ghenda said:


> Porus kingdom was entirely in Pak punjab, very small kingdom located between Jhelum and Chenab river. Obviously he had nothing to do Indians.



And I thought you said, there were no Hindu empires in Pakistan??!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kabira

ares said:


> And I thought you said, there were no Hindu empires in Pakistan??!!



But these were all indigenous empires a part from one instance of Mauryas for 80 years.


----------



## gslv

Ancient gandhara ppl also used to drink Soma Rasa that is thought to be a kind of liquor.


----------



## ares

A1Kaid said:


> 400 B.C is much later than the IVC civiliation which we are discussing. The usual time period of IVC is considered 3300-1300 B.C.E some even date it back to further, so Greeks were not calling Indus valley people "Indian" in 400 BC because the IVC people were long dead before than.
> 
> Also it doesn't matter what Greeks called whoever was living in present-day Pakistani territory in 400 BC, Columbus called the native Americans "Indians" doesn't mean he is right.



400 BC is the first written reference to "India", they have found till now.

As for Columbus, every one knows the story, he was looking for India..when he made that mistake.
Greeks calling this region as India is not a fluke like Columbus.

*Fact of the matter is there is nothing called as Ancient Pakistani*..just like there are no Ancient Americans..just native Americans and immigrant Americans.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A1Kaid

ares said:


> 400 BC is the first written reference to "India", they have found till now.
> 
> As for Columbus, every one knows the story, he was looking for India..when he made that mistake.
> Greeks calling this region as India is not a fluke like Columbus.
> 
> *Fact of the matter is there is nothing called as Ancient Pakistani..just like there are no Ancient Americans..just native Americans and immigrant Americans*.




Fact of the matter is all of those are modern constructs created by historians. These are modern labels we assign to ancient people or as Atanz mentioned "retrofit". The only reason ancient "Indian" sounds better than "Ancient Pakistan" is because the term "Indian" has been around much longer and is widely used, not because "Ancient Indian" is anymore of an accurate description of the ancient people we are discussing. However, what is clear is the metropole of the Indus Valley civilization lies in the territory of modern day Pakistan, and Pakistan inherits the history of its land. So from the Pakistani perspective the term "Ancient Pakistan" simply refers to the ancient lands and people that lived within the territories of modern day Pakistan, it's also a retrofit.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ares

save_ghenda said:


> But these were all indigenous empires a part from one instance of Mauryas for 80 years.



lol you need to re read to your history or rather read our history..these Hindu kingdoms (eg Raja Porus's kingdom) pre-dates Mauryan empire by several centruries.

Before Maurya there were Guptas, who controlled the entire region.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bang Galore

save_ghenda said:


> This is pretty big discovery,* now we know ancient Pakistani bhuddists also used to eat meat*.



What exactly is the news here? Buddhists eating meat? Buddha's favourite meat was pork. Some eye opener that Buddhists ate meat.......

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ares

A1Kaid said:


> Fact of the matter is all of those are modern constructs created by historians. These are modern labels we assign to ancient people or as Atanz mentioned "retrofit". The only reason ancient "Indian" sounds better than "Ancient Pakistan" is because the term "Indian" has been around much longer and is widely used, not because "Ancient Indian" is anymore of an accurate description of the ancient people we are discussing. However, what is clear is the metropole of the Indus Valley civilization lies in the territory of modern day Pakistan, and Pakistan inherits the history of its land.



Why is it not an accurate description?

*Werent these people referred to as Indians back then...so why not call them Ancient Indians??*
(Let forget Harappans for a minute, for we are not really sure, they were called. )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

Bang Galore said:


> What exactly is the news here? Buddhists eating meat? Buddha's favourite meat was pork. Some eye opener that Buddhists ate meat.......



But now we have actual evidence because hindutvas always denied this fact.



ares said:


> lol you need to re read to your history or rather read our history..these Hindu kingdoms predate(eg Raja Porus's kingdom) predates Mauryan empire by several centruries.
> 
> Before Maurya there were Guptas, who controlled the entire region.



Nope, Guptas came much later and they never ruled any part of Pakistan. Sorry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ares

save_ghenda said:


> But now we have actual evidence because hindutvas always denied this fact.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, Guptas came much later and they never ruled any part of Pakistan. Sorry



*Gupta Empire*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A1Kaid

ares said:


> Why is it not an accurate description?
> 
> *Werent these people referred to as Indians back then...so why not call them Ancient Indians??*
> (Let forget Harappans for a minute, for we are not really sure, they were called. )



"These people" are you referring to IVC or the much later Buddhist civilization? Also as I told you, just because an ancient Greek in 400 BC referred to whoever was living near the Indus as "Indian" doesn't mean it is what the people their called themselves. Columbus called the native Americans as "Indians", the native Americans never called themselves "Indians" this was a label assigned to them and still sticks with them due to modern constructions of history.

If you want to be neutral call them neither "Ancient Indian" nor "Ancient Pakistan" call them simply Indus Valley civilization and if you are talking about the ancient Buddhist civilization in Pakistan you can say Gandhara Kingdom (Gandhara is ancient name for Peshawar).

Those terms would be more accurate because you are not assigning modern day nationalities to ancient people who have nothing to do with those nationalities besides the fact they once settled the same lands as those present day nationalities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kabira

ares said:


> *Gupta Empire*


This is wrong map, Guptas actually never crossed sutlej river.


----------



## A1Kaid

ares said:


> *Gupta Empire*




What are the sources for this map? What evidence is it based on? Do we have any original maps from the Gupta empire or dating back anytime near the Gupta empire? I can also open up a paint program and paint in whatever I want.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ares

save_ghenda said:


> This is wrong map, Guptas actually never crossed sutlej river.





A1Kaid said:


> What are the sources for this map? What evidence is it based on? Do we have any original maps from the Gupta empire or dating back anytime near the Gupta empire? I can also open up a paint program and paint in whatever I want.



https://depts.washington.edu/silkroad/exhibit/guptas/guptas.html

https://depts.washington.edu/silkroad/exhibit/guptas/images/map.jpg






By approximately 380, it had expanded to include a number of smaller kingdoms to the east (into what is now Myanmar), all territories north to the Himalayas (including Nepal), *and the entire Indus Valley region to the west.* In some of the more remote areas, *the Guptas reinstalled defeated rulers and allowed them to continue to run the territory as a tributary state.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghoul

ares said:


> Built it yourself, what do you mean ..you were a part of us, this entire region was referred to as India by outsiders.
> 
> The small kigdoms which were in it(who's boudarys were always changing) were known as Indian kingdoms..they were settled people of *same race*, similar religions..and were thus all know as Indians.
> 
> *Now you can not claim, they were Pakistanis even then!!..For there was no such thing.*



"Same race". Lol. 

Here's a Potohari rajput, Raja Anwar:






http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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






Here's the chief minister of Haryana:





Totally the same race. 

And there was no "India" back then, and the locals did not call themselves "Indians". You really need to stop drinking urine.


----------



## ito

'Ancient Pakistan'. What are they teaching in Pakistan history books?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghoul

ares said:


> What Non sense ..they were all Hindu empires..or atleast Hindu kigdoms,..Whom did Alexander defeat ..on the banks Indus..it was not Mohammed.
> 
> Four religions have originated in this subcontinent of India, Hinduism, Buddhism, Jainism and Sikhism...and those people were called Indians.



Wow, your bharatvarsham patriotism brought tears into my eyes. Vande maatram!



ares said:


> Why is it not an accurate description?
> 
> *Werent these people referred to as Indians back then...so why not call them Ancient Indians??*
> (Let forget Harappans for a minute, for we are not really sure, they were called. )



The term "Indians" was as generic as "Europeans" and "Libyans" back then. I'm sure you really lack historical knowledge. A word of advice, grab a book first before claiming foreigners to belong to your race much to the contempt of the said foreigners.


----------



## Bang Galore

save_ghenda said:


> But now we have actual evidence because hindutvas always denied this fact.



It's pretty well known. The facts of the life of the Buddha are well known to most. His love for pork was legendary. Do you know of a Buddhist country that does not eat meat?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kabira

Bang Galore said:


> It's pretty well known. The facts of the life of the Buddha are well known to most. His love for pork was legendary. Do you know of a Buddhist country that does not eat meat?



Do they eat cow meat also?


----------



## ares

ghoul said:


> "Same race". Lol.
> 
> Here's a Potohari rajput, Raja Anwar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the chief minister of Haryana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally the same race.
> 
> And there was no "India" back then, and the locals did not call themselves "Indians". You really need to stop drinking urine.



Guess you are not familiar with the concept race...what race are Pakistanis..are your White, Black, Brown or yellow?

Here is a common Pakistani boy






Here is your ace cricketer ..shoaib Akhtar from Rawalpinidi

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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







*So your point is ??
*
Any ways, i do not have time to spend on idiots!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kabira

ares said:


> Guess you are not familiar with the concept race...what race are Pakistanis..are your White, Black, Brown or yellow?
> 
> Here is a common Pakistani boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is your ace cricketer ..shoaib Akhtar from Rawalpinidi
> 
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So your point is ??
> *
> Any ways, i do not have time to spend on idiots!!



Even akhtar does not look typical Indian.






Sohail Tanveer from rawalpindi






Both belong to gujjar tribe. Now post some low caste people photos who actually cluster with Indians and will obviously look like them.


----------



## ares

save_ghenda said:


> Even akhtar does not look typical Indian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sohail Tanveer from rawalpindi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both belong to gujjar tribe. Now post some low caste people photos who actually cluster with Indians and will obviously look like them.



*As I said before, not entertaining any more idiots for the day.*

Come back when you find out, what race Pakistanis belong too!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chhota bheem

i wish All the Pakistanies get their identities soon,seriously i do,it must be hard with out one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kabira

ares said:


> *As I said before, not entertaining any more idiots for the day.*
> 
> Come back when you find out, what race Pakistanis belong too!



Then don't post stupid posts, genetically similar race look similar on average.


----------



## Bang Galore

save_ghenda said:


> Do they eat cow meat also?




In most Buddhist countries, yeah. Beef is common.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ares

save_ghenda said:


> Then don't post stupid posts, genetically similar race look similar on average.



Have you identified your race? What is it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kabira

Bang Galore said:


> In most Buddhist countries, yeah. Beef is common.



You mean bhuddists in Nepal and Sri Lanka eat cow meat?


----------



## thepakistani

. Bhudas have originated from Hinduism. As hindows have many inhumane factions..shooders to brahman all have same facial bones structures and colours. But socio-economic difference is unimaginably vast.
. Diffrent fractions of idolism eat meat beaf with different explanations.
. As sub continent was all muslim country before badmashi of east india company. ..soon would be again....indian well know and believe it...and collecting arms maniacally for it...althouh on chainese name. Gazwatulhind.


----------



## ghoul

ares said:


> Guess you are not familiar with the concept race...what race are Pakistanis..are your White, Black, Brown or yellow?
> 
> Here is a common Pakistani boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is your ace cricketer ..shoaib Akhtar from Rawalpinidi
> 
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So your point is ??
> *
> Any ways, i do not have time to spend on idiots!!



Here's Potoharis from Rawalpindi(I took the image from PML-N's facebook page, which should be public I guess):





Here is Congress's student wing:
http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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





They look substantially different to me. As I said before, comparing yourselves with lighter folk from the North wouldn't actually make you any lighter. I know the exact reason why Taxila and IVC is claimed militantly, but not Nepal, Sri Lanka and Bangladesh.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ares said:


> Guess you are not familiar with the concept race...what race are Pakistanis..are your White, Black, Brown or yellow?
> 
> Here is a common Pakistani boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is your ace cricketer ..shoaib Akhtar from Rawalpinidi
> 
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So your point is ??
> *
> Any ways, i do not have time to spend on idiots!!


That common Pakistani boy is a Sheedi (of african origin) unless you indians are also Africans.


----------



## general_yermolov_stalin

Pakistani ancient lol. How can Pakistanis be proud of their ancient kafir murtid buddhist culture lol.



ghoul said:


> Do those websites emphasize on Taxila being "Indian"? Lol.



Taxila is not islamic culture. Pakistan is only for islam . So leave Taxila claims to India only.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

general_yermolov_stalin said:


> Pakistani ancient lol. How can Pakistanis be proud of their ancient kafir murtid buddhist culture lol.



I guess the fact that they ate your holy cow is enough for us ?

Hard for you to digest reality ? My main man from the gangetic plains.



general_yermolov_stalin said:


> Pakistani ancient lol. How can Pakistanis be proud of their ancient kafir murtid buddhist culture lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Taxila is not islamic culture. Pakistan is only for islam . So leave Taxila claims to India only.



Haha poor lil indian troll .. Shamelessly claiming the forefathers of modern day Pakistani aa you own ..
Was your great great great granpa from Taxila ? 

Do you have potohari blood in your veins?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## general_yermolov_stalin

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I guess the fact that they ate your holy cow is enough for us ?
> 
> Hard for you to digest reality ? My main man from the gangetic plains.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha poor lil indian troll .. Shamelessly claiming the forefathers of modern day Pakistani aa you own ..
> Was your great great great granpa from Taxila ?



I don't care about cows or pigs either .I eat pork regularly . Want some?


----------



## ghoul

general_yermolov_stalin said:


> Pakistani ancient lol. How can Pakistanis be proud of their ancient kafir murtid buddhist culture lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Taxila is not islamic culture. Pakistan is only for islam . So leave Taxila claims to India only.



Hahaha! By that logic, the mughal history of India and Delhi sultanate is Pakistan's history only, as is Taj Mahal for it was built by the muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

general_yermolov_stalin said:


> I don't care about cows or pigs either .I eat pork regularly . Want some?


Why would I want pork ? Do you think I would take offence at your childish nonsense ?

I did have some nice kebabs last night at Taru Jabba near Pabbi (Nowshehra) though .. 

But hey what would you know .. You forget the taste of beef that your great great great Buddhist granpa from taxila loved .. 


P.S: I hope you don't get Parkinson's..:waves:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghoul

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 The guy in the middle is a Potohari "Indian", and the guy on the right is a Brahui from Balochistan, hence a relative of Tamils and Kanada of Dravida Nadu :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ghoul said:


> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 The guy in the middle is a Potohari "Indian", and the guy on the right is a Brahui from Balochistan, hence a relative of Tamils and Kanada people of Dravida Nadu :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

ghoul said:


> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 The guy in the middle is a Potohari "Indian", and the guy on the right is a Brahui from Balochistan, hence a relative of Tamils and Kanada of Dravida Nadu :



Some more Brahui relatives of Indians. Same race

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Why would I want pork ? Do you think I would take offence at your childish nonsense ?
> 
> I did have some nice kebabs last night at Taru Jabba near Pabbi (Nowshehra) though ..
> 
> But hey what would you know .. You forget the taste of beef that your great great great Buddhist granpa from taxila loved ..
> 
> P.S: I hope you don't get Parkinson's..:waves:




Nice one there. This joker probably think he hails from Taxila .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

save_ghenda said:


> Some more Brahui relatives of Indians. Same race


I googled Dravidian people and I got this:






It's not that Brahuis aren't dark but (definetly not this dark) nor do they look (Nor facial features) anything like these indians...

P.S : South Indians look very african don't you think ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

save_ghenda said:


> You mean bhuddists in Nepal and Sri Lanka eat cow meat?



In Nepal no _(against the law too) _but in SL quite a few Buddhists eat beef_ (I'm not sure whether that meat comes from the cow)_ but the Buddhist clergy is virulently opposed to cattle slaughter.

Buddhist monk sets self on fire to protest cattle slaughter - NY Daily News

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ito

OK I agree that Pakistanis are Arabs...now could we stop this race thing for once and for all on PDF, because this discourse does not lead to anywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ito said:


> OK I agree that Pakistanis are Arabs...now could we stop this race thing for once and for all on PDF, because this discourse does not lead to anywhere.


Here comes another idiot bharti obsessed with Pak..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I googled Dravidian people and I got this:
> 
> View attachment 220000
> 
> 
> It's not that Brahuis aren't dark but (definetly not this dark) nor do they look (Nor facial features) anything like these indians...
> 
> P.S : South Indians look very african don't you think ?



Those are not your typical south Indians, they are tribal people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Roybot. I googled Dravidian people and that's what I got . I googled tamil and South Indian not much difference either.


----------



## ito

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Here comes another idiot bharti obsessed with Pak..



Are you Pakistanis all rude? 

By the way...when the name 'Pakistan' itself was proposed in 1930's...how come you have 'ancient Pakistan'? Some time using common sense can lead to lot of good conculsions

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ito said:


> Are you Pakistanis all rude?
> 
> By the way...when the name 'Pakistan' itself was proposed in 1930's...how come you have 'ancient Pakistan'? Some time using common sense can lead to lot of good conculsions



India was created on 15 aug 1947... There was no country called india before the british occupation (of over 650+ small states). Or maybe the mughals who ruled "Hindustan"
India didn't even exist during the days of IVC,gandhara etc all of which are the heritage of Modern day Pakistanis..

Do you not feel any shame .. You are claiming descent from the forefathers of Pakistanis.

You don't even have any relation to the Pakistani soil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ito

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> India was created on 15 aug 1947... There was no country called india before the british occupation (of over 650+ small states). Or maybe the mughals who ruled "Hindustan"
> India didn't even exist during the days of IVC,gandhara etc all of which are the heritage of Modern day Pakistan.



India or Hindustan or Bharat...anything you can call.

It was ancient Hindustan or ancient Bharat...whatever you want to call


----------



## Roybot

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Roybot. I googled Dravidian people and that's what I got . I googled tamil people and this I what I got:
> 
> View attachment 220007



I think google images show the stereotypical pictures and most are results from anthro websites which highlight what a "base" ethnic group looks like. But we are all mixed quite a bit. I think a sports team is a pretty random group where looks has nothing to do with you being in a team, you would agree right? 

Now look at the Indian cricket team, and look at the South Indian(Dravidians) cricketers, thats what an average South Indian looks like. They don't look anything like an African. Infact if they were a shade lighter or two, they could walk around in Pakistan and no one would blink twice. I know it, you know it, that Pakistanis and Indians don't look all that different, and the range of facial features and skin tones varies quite a bit.

Murali Vijay








Murali Karthik






Dinesh Karthik






Anil Kumble 






Rahul Dravid






Sreesanth






R Aswhin






L Balaji

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajput_Pakistani

ares said:


> Ya I am sure..Romans imported thousands of labourers from Rome to build an 80 mile long wall.
> It was built by common English men..but Since Britania was a Roman province, it is a Roman legacy.
> 
> Similarly Taxila and Gandhara...You can not change history..just because you are a seperate country now.


Apart from history period, where different Muslim dynasties and British ruled sub-continent, can you please give historical insights of a Country named India or Bharat or Hindustan?
A Country which even make up the current geographical map or present day Bharat.
Looking for your reply.

PS: Please no Maha-bharat stories


----------



## jaatram

ghoul said:


> "Same race". Lol.
> 
> Here's a Potohari rajput, Raja Anwar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the chief minister of Haryana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally the same race.
> 
> And there was no "India" back then, and the locals did not call themselves "Indians". You really need to stop drinking urine.


M L Khattar family came to India after partition.


----------



## Viny

ghoul said:


> Yet we built it ourselves. Current day Indians had nothing to do with the formation of Taxila. Romans actually went to Britain to build those walls, current day Ganga Indians never came all the way to Taxila to build the city and its university. How you reached such a comparison is beyond rational logic. But then again, you hindutva people are as dumb and illogical as those "earth is 4000 years old" christians.



Anything that is been there after 1947 can be called as part of pakistan history, anything predate to is Indian Subcontinents history. Which is now shared between both the countries. A big part of Islamic history in part on current India and a big part of Indian history now lies in parts of Pakistan.

Indians relate themselves to Taxila, Gandhar etc, because it been part of history which comes to them even as part of there religious text. A simple example "Gandhar Naresh Shakuni" (Kind of Ghandar) was an important figure in Mahabharat. Similarly the grandson of Arjun was made king of Takshashila after the battle of Mahabharat. So its natural to relate to that land.

If today India gets a part of china, then chinese history will not become indian history, it will still be chinese history of that given land.

Since Pakistan creation is based on two nation theory, considering that the history of muslims on this subcontient begins after the invasions anything prior to that doesnt even relate to them.

As far as IVC or SSC is concern, global historians already relate it to practices to that Hindu religion. I guess there are plenty thread of PDF which has substantial evidences of them.


----------



## Srinivas

Taxila is a Buddhist center, that do not mean every person in those regions are Buddhists.

Ashoka established Buddhist centers all over ancient India, but majority people remain Hindus.

over 85 to 90 % consume meat in Hindus as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Roybot said:


> I think google images show the stereotypical pictures and most are results from anthro websites which highlight what a "base" ethnic group looks like. But we are all mixed quite a bit. I think a sports team is a pretty random group where looks has nothing to do with you being in a team, you would agree right?
> 
> Now look at the Indian cricket team, and look at the South Indian(Dravidians) cricketers, thats what an average South Indian looks like. They don't look anything like an African. Infact if they were a shade lighter or two, they could walk around in Pakistan and no one would blink twice. I know it, you know it, that Pakistanis and Indians don't look all that different, and the range of facial features and skin tones varies quite a bit.
> 
> Murali Vijay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murali Karthik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinesh Karthik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anil Kumble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rahul Dravid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sreesanth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R Aswhin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L Balaji



Whatever floats your boat man.. If you think you guys look like us .. What can I say ? Accept that so much obsession is not good for you health ... Now your down to posting PS'd mugshots n stuff... 

If you think South Indians or even biharis etc (North Indians) have no difference with us .. Seriously what can I say??


Although I would auggest you to switch in your TV .. And flip through both Pak and indian tv channels and see the difference yourself .. Or maybe ask somebody who has been to both countries ? I recently saw this comedy tv show (Pak) called Nazakraat... They hosted this indian actress and her statement reguarding this "issue" was pretty interesting and accurate... So let's leave it at tht.



ito said:


> India or Hindustan or Bharat...anything you can call.
> 
> It was ancient Hindustan or ancient Bharat...whatever you want to call


LOL wtf is ancient Bharat or ancient Hindustan ?


Do your granpa belong to modern day Pakistan? Was he ethnically Pakistani (one of the ethnic groups of Pakistan)...


What link do you have with Pakistan???


----------



## Roybot

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Whatever floats your boat man.. If you think you guys look like us .. What can I say ? Accept that so much obsession is not good for you health ... Now your down to posting PS'd mugshots n stuff...
> 
> If you think South Indians or even biharis etc (North Indians) have no difference with us .. Seriously what can I say??
> 
> 
> Although I would auggest you to switch in your TV .. And flip through both Pak and indian tv channels and see the difference yourself .. Or maybe ask somebody who has been to both countries ? I recently saw this comedy tv show (Pak) called Nazakraat... They hosted this indian actress and her statement reguarding this "issue" was pretty interesting and accurate... So let's leave it at tht.



I don't care for TVs and movies, and of course there is difference, Pakistanis on an average are a shade or two lighter than average Indians.

But am talking about random people. I am from Eastern UP, almost on the border of Bihar, and I know even Pakistanis won't be able to tell whether I am a Pakistani or an Indian. You are a Baloch, from a region which has absolutely zilch in common with India, but from what I have seen in your pictures, you could pass for an Indian, easily without anyone ever doubting you. We are two pretty random people, not tv actors, not cricketers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ito

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Whatever floats your boat man.. If you think you guys look like us .. What can I say ? Accept that so much obsession is not good for you health ... Now your down to posting PS'd mugshots n stuff...
> 
> If you think South Indians or even biharis etc (North Indians) have no difference with us .. Seriously what can I say??
> 
> 
> Although I would auggest you to switch in your TV .. And flip through both Pak and indian tv channels and see the difference yourself .. Or maybe ask somebody who has been to both countries ? I recently saw this comedy tv show (Pak) called Nazakraat... They hosted this indian actress and her statement reguarding this "issue" was pretty interesting and accurate... So let's leave it at tht.
> 
> 
> LOL wtf is ancient Bharat or ancient Hindustan ?
> 
> 
> Do your granpa belong to modern day Pakistan? Was he ethnically Pakistani (one of the ethnic groups of Pakistan)...
> 
> 
> What link do you have with Pakistan???



You seem nervous. Only people who don't have confidence in their answer laugh.

By the way, what race you people belong...Persians or Arabs or Turks or Central Asians.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

These are just 2 examples (which Roybot) posted look exactly like Pakistanis :

Balaji:








Still a better pic of Ashwin:







I won't say anything more.



Roybot said:


> I don't care for TVs and movies, and of course there is difference, Pakistanis on an average are a shade or two lighter than average Indians.
> 
> But am talking about random people. I am from Eastern UP, almost on the border of Bihar, and I know even Pakistanis won't be able to tell whether I am a Pakistani or an Indian. You are a Baloch, from a region which has absolutely zilch in common with India, but from what I have seen in your pictures, you could pass for an Indian, easily without anyone ever doubting you. We are two pretty random people, not tv actors, not cricketers.




Sure bro .. Even South Indians could pass off as baluch or Brahuis or even Pashtuns ... We all basically look exactly like eachother.. Heck we are two shades darker than you .. Not the other way around.

P.S: I was talking about random people not actors either ... Just watch the news channels of both countries or just go to zero point at Wagah border!


Just leave us be my fnd .. We don't want to do anything with you guys .. We are different people and it's time you accept the reality and move on .... Instead of being hell bent on trying to prove that we are "the same people nonsense"... Why do you people even want to be us?

Have a little pride in yourself... Some self respect.

Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samandri

Great to know that people of Gandhara used to slaughter cows and were eating meat i.e behaving like normal human beings. We humans are not herbivores but omnivores, every student of biology knows that. My interest about Gandhara civilization has sparked and i am keen to learn more about them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ito said:


> You seem nervous. Only people who don't have confidence in their answer laugh.
> 
> By the way, what race you people belong...Persians or Arabs or Turks or Central Asians.



Central Asian isn't even a race idiot ... Now is it ?

Nor is indian or Pakistani a race or ethnicity but nationalities ... Beside what do you even know about ethnic groups of Pakistan .. You couldn't even pronounce the names even if your life depended on it ..


----------



## ito

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Central Asian isn't even a race idiot ... Now is it ?
> 
> Nor is indian or Pakistani a race or ethnicity but nationalities ... Beside what do you even know about ethnic groups of Pakistan .. You couldn't even pronounce the names even if your life depended on it ..



Ethnic groups doesn't matter...Indian has lot of them too.

The following is the ethnicity map of the Indian subcontinent.







You are a South Asian...not an Arab or a Persian. At least that is how world describes you.

I rest my case here.


----------



## Roybot

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> These are just 2 examples (which Roybot) posted look exactly like Pakistanis :
> 
> Balaji:
> 
> View attachment 220009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a better pic of Ashwin:
> 
> View attachment 220010
> 
> 
> 
> I won't say anything more.



I did not say exactly like Pakistanis, said a shade lighter or two.

Tell me Balaji wouldn't fit in this group.






Unless of course you don't consider the darker skinned Pakistanis as Pakistanis!





> Sure bro .. Even South Indians could pass off as baluch or Brahuis or even Pashtuns ... We all basically look exactly like eachother.. Heck we are two shades darker than you .. Not the other way around.
> 
> P.S: I was talking about random people not actors either ... Just watch the news channels of both countries or just go to zero point at Wagah border!



A lot of south Indians can pas for baloch and vice versa. You are true blue baloch right? You look pretty South Indian, unless you are saying that you are an outlier!



jaatram said:


> M L Khattar family came to India after partition.



What an epic self goal 

Of course Pakistanis don't consider the darker skinned people of Pakistans, the kaafirs and the churas as Pakistani

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SherayPunjab

Indians on this thread are making me


----------



## Levina

Roybot said:


> Those are not your typical south Indians, they are tribal people.


 should you get offended?



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> That common Pakistani boy is a Sheedi (of african origin) unless you indians are also Africans.


I think a few still live in an era when apartheid was common. 
Just FYI- Your genes and mine can be traced back to some Africans who decided to migrate from Africa. Or prove me wrong!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

levina said:


> should you get offended?



Am not offended at all, was just trying to clear his misconceptions.


----------



## Levina

save_ghenda said:


> that Buddhists used to eat meat


Survival of the fittest!!



Roybot said:


> Am not offended at all, was just trying to clear his misconceptions.


Then I must say you've spent 5 years on this forum banging your head against a wall.


----------



## Roybot

levina said:


> Survival of the fittest!!
> 
> 
> Then I must say you've spent 5 years on this forum banging your head against a wall.



Never say never, I don't post here for the 10,000 or so active members here on this forum, I post for countless other "guests" lurking on the interwebs.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Levina

Roybot said:


> Never say never, I don't post here for the 10,000 or so active members here on this forum, I post for countless other "guests" lurking on the interwebs.


Lol
Reminds me of this


----------



## Roybot

levina said:


> Lol
> Reminds me of this



Are you saying that I remind you of Tom Cruise?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Roybot said:


> Are you saying that I remind you of Tom Cruise? :p


Yes and NO!!
Pls dont get me started

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soulspeek

Dumbass! I fail to understand Pakistanis obsession with light skin. As if it is some kind of Speciality! 

India is not a small piece of land like Pakistan. We are a subcontinent sized nation for no reason. We have all ethenicities in our country. We have got fair, wheatish, yellowish, dark skins. Our people are have features of Caucasus, Mongolid, Negro and various other mixes. 

Is it all so difficult for you to understand my blue eyed Dutch looking boy? 


ghoul said:


> Here's Potoharis from Rawalpindi(I took the image from PML-N's facebook page, which should be public I guess):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Congress's student wing:
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look substantially different to me. As I said before, comparing yourselves with lighter folk from the North wouldn't actually make you any lighter. I know the exact reason why Taxila and IVC is claimed militantly, but not Nepal, Sri Lanka and Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaatram

Roybot said:


> I did not say exactly like Pakistanis, said a shade lighter or two.
> 
> Tell me Balaji wouldn't fit in this group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless of course you don't consider the darker skinned Pakistanis as Pakistanis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of south Indians can pas for baloch and vice versa. You are true blue baloch right? You look pretty South Indian, unless you are saying that you are an outlier!
> 
> 
> 
> What an epic self goal
> 
> Of course Pakistanis don't consider the darker skinned people of Pakistans, the kaafirs and the churas as Pakistani


Pakistanis have only the Tall and fair thing going on for them, why do you want to rob them of it too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## general_yermolov_stalin

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Why would I want pork ? Do you think I would take offence at your childish nonsense ?
> 
> I did have some nice kebabs last night at Taru Jabba near Pabbi (Nowshehra) though ..
> 
> But hey what would you know .. You forget the taste of beef that your great great great Buddhist granpa from taxila loved ..
> 
> 
> P.S: I hope you don't get Parkinson's..:waves:



Funny. My maternal grandfather is Beef eating Cossack . So what's your point ?



Atanz said:


> Nice one there. This joker probably think he hails from Taxila .....



Wrong again. A Mix of Kuban region(Kransodar Krai) and UP province(north india).


----------



## Srinivas

ito said:


> OK I agree that Pakistanis are Arabs...now could we stop this race thing for once and for all on PDF, because this discourse does not lead to anywhere.



Some elite people converted and adopted to Arabic, Turkic cultures and these are the same guys who got the land and people of North west India in the name of Pakistan.

Now these guys are going against natives out of hatred

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## venu309

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Roybot. I googled Dravidian people and that's what I got . I googled tamil and South Indian not much difference either.


whoever said Pakistan is Least racist nation must not have visited PDF. You guys behave like real losers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rusty

venu309 said:


> whoever said Pakistan is Least racist nation must not have visited PDF. You guys behave like real losers.


what is so racist about pointing out how Pakistanis and Indians look different?
He didn't put a value judgment on it. He didn't say "Pakistanis are better because we are lighter and Indians are worse because they are darker"

If you think what Desert Fighter said was racist, then that says more about your mentality and insecurities then his.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

ares said:


> What Non sense ..they were all Hindu empires..or atleast Hindu kigdoms,..*Whom did Alexander defeat ..on the banks Indus..it was not Mohammed.*
> 
> Four religions have originated in this subcontinent of India, Hinduism, Buddhism, Jainism and Sikhism...and those people were called Indians.


yes you are right it was not Muhammad who was beaten by Alexander but it was Raja Porus


----------



## ghoul

Roybot said:


> I did not say exactly like Pakistanis, said a shade lighter or two.
> 
> Tell me Balaji wouldn't fit in this group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless of course you don't consider the darker skinned Pakistanis as Pakistanis!



It's not about light or dark skin, it's about features. We differ substantially when it comes to features, how hard is that to understand? As Desert Fighter said, we can only pity you if you guys think we look like you, for we are not blind and are self respecting actually. And the Indian cricketers you posted all look distinctly Indian and if I saw them here in Australia, I would know straight away that they are Indians. And yes you can find similar people in both the countries, but when it comes to Potoharis and Baloch, I feel the features are grossly different, even more so in the case of Baloch, for we Potoharis look a bit like Jammu walay Indians, but not exactly like them.

Here are some common people from UP:





Here's a city of Potohar, Jhelum:





If you still think those UP walas look like those Potoharis, then I can only pity you and hope you develop some self-respect.

PS: Aur darr mat jaana. We are physically big people, which was one of the reasons why the Brits recruited us over the 5'2 Ganga-Bihar people. And during the 1857, we had no moral qualms over killing the mutineering Bihar and Bengal soldiers. It's always easier to kill foreigners.

@Jaggu : Check out the Jhelumi dialect of Potohari; which is mixed with central Majha punjabi to an extent.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kabira

Roybot said:


> I think google images show the stereotypical pictures and most are results from anthro websites which highlight what a "base" ethnic group looks like. But we are all mixed quite a bit. I think a sports team is a pretty random group where looks has nothing to do with you being in a team, you would agree right?
> 
> Now look at the Indian cricket team, and look at the South Indian(Dravidians) cricketers, thats what an average South Indian looks like. They don't look anything like an African. Infact if they were a shade lighter or two, they could walk around in Pakistan and no one would blink twice. I know it, you know it, that Pakistanis and Indians don't look all that different, and the range of facial features and skin tones varies quite a bit.
> 
> Murali Vijay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murali Karthik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinesh Karthik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anil Kumble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rahul Dravid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sreesanth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R Aswhin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L Balaji



You can't be serious, these brahmins/upper caste types look nothing like non-dalits punjabis. Not to forget gangid types are barely 5.2 feet tall most of the times. Even sindhi flood victims you posted look different then these.

watch this video and say these types look like north indian upper caste UP people? forget about rest of India













and I can post dozens of videos from punjab rural areas masjids, no need to post random flood victims to prove your point. I rest my case.


----------



## ghoul

save_ghenda said:


> Some more Brahui relatives of Indians. Same race



I thought Sheharyar Siddiqui was a urdu speaking muhajir. I didn't know he was Brahvi.


----------



## Kabira

ghoul said:


> I thought Sheharyar Siddiqui was a urdu speaking muhajir. I didn't know he was Brahvi.



He is half sindhi and half brahvi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghoul

And speaking of Taxila, here's a guy actually from Taxila; Rohail Hyatt of Coke studio and Vital Signs, who's from Wah which is right next to Taxila:





Yet this guy here is suggesting Taxila people are same race as UP-Bihari people. And notice how they aren't as keen to seek an association with Sri-Lankans and Bangladeshi people, despite the latter regions being geographically or genetically closer to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

ghoul said:


> And speaking of Taxila, here's a guy actually from Taxila; Rohail Hyatt of Coke studio and Vital Signs, who's from Wah which is right next to Taxila:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet this guy here is suggesting Taxila people are same race as UP-Bihari people. And notice how they aren't as keen to seek an association with Sri-Lankans and Bangladeshi people, despite the latter regions being geographically or genetically closer to them.



Mate I have seen all the Pakistanis here in Australia, all different ethnicity, except for the Hazaras and the occasional Pashtuns rest all can pass for Indians. And I am pretty sure you too look like an Indian.

We don't wish to be associated with Pakistanis, who on earth would want that!  Seriously, stating a fact doesn't mean we wish for something. You are a potohori right? Post your pic, lets see how "non Indian" you look. And please don't give me the bs about privacy issues and what not.

Desert Fighter the true blue Baloch guy here looks like he is from Andhra Pradesh or something. Not even kidding.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghoul

Roybot said:


> Mate I have seen all the Pakistanis here in Australia, all different ethnicity, except for the Hazaras and the occasional Pashtuns rest all can pass for Indians. And I am pretty sure you too look like an Indian.
> 
> We don't wish to be associated with Pakistanis, who on earth would want that!  Seriously, stating a fact doesn't mean we wish for something. You are a potohori right? Post your pic, lets see how "non Indian" you look. And please don't give me the bs about privacy issues and what not.
> 
> Desert Fighter the true blue Baloch guy here looks like he is from Andhra Pradesh or something. Not even kidding.



Chal theek hai. You post your picture, I'll post mine.


----------



## Viva India

ghoul said:


> And speaking of Taxila, here's a guy actually from Taxila; Rohail Hyatt of Coke studio and Vital Signs, who's from Wah which is right next to Taxila:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet this guy here is suggesting Taxila people are same race as UP-Bihari people. And notice how they aren't as keen to seek an association with Sri-Lankans and Bangladeshi people, despite the latter regions being geographically or genetically closer to them.


I don't know why you potohari claim yourself as rajput blood in reality you are just mallecha or historically Buddhist and racially you are nowhere compared to North Indians

A jamwal Rajput from Himachal






And there is a reason why we consider you mallecha,you had no history thus during most of your history you were Buddhist,animist and now you are Muslim

A potohari








And did your rajput ancestors made any Haveli let alone a Big Fort like this


----------



## Roybot

save_ghenda said:


> You can't be serious, these brahmins/upper caste types look nothing like non-dalits punjabis. Not to forget gangid types are barely 5.2 feet tall most of the times. Even sindhi flood victims you posted look different then these.
> 
> watch this video and say these types look like north indian upper caste UP people? forget about rest of India
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I can post dozens of videos from punjab rural areas masjids, no need to post random flood victims to prove your point. I rest my case.



Of the course the Central Asian influence is more prominent in Pakistanis, all am saying is that there is quite a bit of overlap between Indians and Pakistanis, and there would not be many Indians from the "mainland" who would stick out like a sore thumb in Pakistan.


----------



## Kabira

Roybot said:


> Mate I have seen all the Pakistanis here in Australia, all different ethnicity, except for the Hazaras and the occasional Pashtuns rest all can pass for Indians. And I am pretty sure you too look like an Indian.
> 
> We don't wish to be associated with Pakistanis, who on earth would want that!  Seriously, stating a fact doesn't mean we wish for something. You are a potohori right? Post your pic, lets see how "non Indian" you look. And please don't give me the bs about privacy issues and what not.



Are you not the same guy who pass Italians for Indian? Watch the posted video from Jhelum and North India and yet you are still in denial. Not cherry picked photos.



Roybot said:


> Of the course the Central Asian influence is more prominent in Pakistanis, all am saying is that there is quite a bit of overlap between Indians and Pakistanis, and there would not be many Indians from the "mainland" who would stick out like a sore thumb in Pakistan.



Call it what ever influence you want, the videos I posted are from Pak Punjab and not even west of indus. You are in denial, even upper caste brahmins/rajputs look basically gangid gracile according to british anthropologists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

ghoul said:


> Chal theek hai. You post your picture, I'll post mine.



I have posted mine here before, you post yours, and I ll dig that thread out for u


save_ghenda said:


> Are you not the same guy who pass Italians for Indian? Watch the posted video from Jhelum and North India and yet you are still in denial. Not cherry picked photos.



People confuse me for a lot of different nationalities, but when in India or at an Indian gathering , no one goes, what you an Indian?? No way! What does that tell you? There are a lot of phenotypes (I hope am using the right term) of the Indian and Pakistani "race", and majority of those phenotypes are found in both India and Pakistan.


----------



## jaatram




----------



## Rusty

boothalingam said:


> you are all outsiders who settled in this region about 1500 years ago and as recently as during the british rule.
> the people who are mentined in this article moved into present day india.
> 
> 
> these guys are not the same as UP - bihari people/ the UP people were the original inhabitants and creators of the IVC , the above people were nomadic invader descendents.




And what evidence do you have for your claims?
Just because your guru said so, does not make it true. 

And if you really want to get pedantic, we are all invaders of India, the original people of India were Austro-Asian people who look like this







and the evidence for that is the tribal people of India who still resemble the original owners of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

boothalingam said:


> so stop claiming IVC as paksitans. The creators and claimant of that civilzaion are in India now. that's what I am trying to say



Don't worry Pakistan also have ancient tribal groups even if they don't make vast majority of population like in Indian case. So in either case Pakistanis have full claim on IVC.


----------



## Kabira

Roybot said:


> I have posted mine here before, you post yours, and I ll dig that thread out for u
> 
> 
> People confuse me for a lot of different nationalities, but when in India or at an Indian gathering , no one goes, what you an Indian?? No way! What does that tell you? There are a lot of phenotypes (I hope am using the right term) of the Indian and Pakistani "race", and majority of those phenotypes are found in both India and Pakistan.



Who the f cares about what people confuse you with? People can confuse you with Italian but UP people will still look like they do in video posted by ghoul.



boothalingam said:


> they are all central Asian tribals. not the original ones. and even if what you say its true. the point is that its a joint legacy of of both countries.



Nope, there are aborginal tribes as well. Don't you worry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SherayPunjab

Indians should stop comparing themselves with Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

boothalingam said:


> so stop claiming IVC as paksitans. The creators and claimant of that civilzaion are in India now. that's what I am trying to say


They want to claim the invaders and the inhabitants too. They attacked themselves, killed each other, took each other's women as war booty.


----------



## SherayPunjab

boothalingam said:


> haha, nice try , its the other way around that always happens



You saying this on a Pakistani forum is funny.


----------



## Kabira

ares said:


> https://depts.washington.edu/silkroad/exhibit/guptas/guptas.html
> 
> https://depts.washington.edu/silkroad/exhibit/guptas/images/map.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By approximately 380, it had expanded to include a number of smaller kingdoms to the east (into what is now Myanmar), all territories north to the Himalayas (including Nepal), *and the entire Indus Valley region to the west.* In some of the more remote areas, *the Guptas reinstalled defeated rulers and allowed them to continue to run the territory as a tributary state.*



Gupta empire never went past Sutlej River. Sorry but this map is made up. No need to post again and again. Another made up empire/map is Palas ruling Pakistan and Afghanistan.

"At the close of Samudragupta’s triumphal career (4th century AD) his empire --- the greatest in India since the days of Asoka --- *extended on the north to the base of the mountains, but did not include Kashmir…. Samudragupta did not attempt to carry his arms across the Sutlej or to dispute the authority of the Kushan Kings who continued to rule in and beyond the Indus basin."* (Oxford History of India, By VA Smith).

Kushans still ruled Indus Valley. Actual map of Gupta empire from neutral sources does not have any part of Pakistan.


----------



## ghoul

Roybot said:


> Of the course the Central Asian influence is more prominent in Pakistanis, all am saying is that there is quite a bit of overlap between Indians and Pakistanis, and there would not be many Indians from the "mainland" who would stick out like a sore thumb in Pakistan.



They will in Potohar and Balochistan at least.



Viva India said:


> I don't know why you potohari claim yourself as rajput blood in reality you are just mallecha or historically Buddhist and racially you are nowhere compared to North Indians
> 
> A jamwal Rajput from Himachal
> 
> View attachment 220109



Did you know the second biggest Rajput clan in Potohar is the Minhas clan? Minhas and Jamwal are synonyms, and were originally from Jammu. Raja Pervez Ashraf is a Minhas-Jamwal:

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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





And those Dogra Minhas rajputs are not related to mainland Indians in any way. They are a different people. Regardless, Jammuites and Potohari+Paharis are still different people.

Here are Potohari Rajputs:

Malik Allahyar Khan
http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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





Raja Zafar-ul-Haq:
http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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





Chaudhary Nisar:






Amir Khan:





These are the only guys I can think of from the top of my lungs. We still look down upon acting and modelling, hence I can't find any. And mind you, I'm only using Potohari Rajputs in these pictures. I haven't even brought in Gakhars, Khattars, Awans etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

boothalingam said:


> haha, nice try , its the other way around that always happens
> 
> 
> most of Pakistani Punjab has muslim inhabitants who are not locals. they came and settled during the britush times after the anglo Sikh war and as part of settling the place after building the canal.
> except for some in Sindh and some in gilgit, none of the people in todays Pakistan are original inhabitants.



Either we look like UP people or are foreigners. Make up your mind.


----------



## ghoul

And here are some intact fortresses manned by Potohari/Pahari Rajputs:

Ramkot fort, Mangla:










Baghsar fort, Bhimber:
http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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





Kusak fort, Chakwal:










Some fortresses manned by the Gakhar clan, allied with Rajputs:

Rawat fort:





Paharwala fort:


----------



## ghoul

This is what average people of Uttar Pradesh look like:































Yet this guy has the nerve to suggest they look like Potoharis and Baloch of Pakistan. Talk about the lack of self respect in these people.

PS: And I usually avoid these picture comments to prove my point, but these people don't understand any other language.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

ghoul said:


> These are the only guys I can think of from the top of my lungs. We still look down upon acting and modelling, hence I can't find any. And mind you, I'm only using Potohari Rajputs in these pictures. I haven't even brought in Gakhars, *Khattars*, Awans etc.


 
In one of your previous post you tried to prove that Haryana's Chief Minister M L Khattar doesn't look like a Pakistani, who is ironically a Khattar and his family moved to India from Pakistan after partition. 



ghoul said:


> Here's the chief minister of Haryana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally the same race.


----------



## Viva India

ghoul said:


> They will in Potohar and Balochistan at least.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know the second biggest Rajput clan in Potohar is the Minhas clan? Minhas and Jamwal are the same thing, and were originally from Jammu. Raja Pervez Ashraf is a Minhas-Jamwal:
> 
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And those Dogra Minhas rajputs are not related to mainland Indians in any way. They are a different people. Regardless, Jammuites and Potohari+Paharis are still different people.
> 
> Here are Potohari Rajputs:
> 
> Malik Allahyar Khan
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raja Zafar-ul-Haq:
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaudhary Nisar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amir Khan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the only guys I can think of from the top of my lungs. We still look down upon acting and modelling, hence I can't find any. And mind you, I'm only using Potohari Rajputs in these pictures. I haven't even brought in Gakhars, Khattars, Awans etc.


well i can post the pic of common Dogra, jamwal or high Rajput caste like Chauhan and Rathore from Rajasthan even our soldiers from Dogra and Rajput regiment looks a lot different from other soldiers.

But my point is that,can you provide me any source like Coins,inscriptions,land grants or any foreign account of your area that thise clans you mentioned were actually Rajputs,i know some sources mention Porus as Chandravanshi Rajput.


----------



## ghoul

jaatram said:


> In one of your previous post you tried to prove that Haryana's Chief Minister M L Khattar doesn't look like a Pakistani, who is ironically a Khattar and his family moved to India from Pakistan after partition.



Is he from Attock? Lol. He must be a low caste hindu gypsy, claiming to be a Khattar. Trust me if this guy went to Attock and said he's a Khattar, people would laugh out loud at him. Even the gypsy "changars" in Potohar are better looking than that guy. Here's a real Khattar:

Muhammad Hayat Khan:





Hi great great Grandson, Rohail Hayat:





Lol @ poor Indians. You guys don't know jack shit about the region, so quit your cause.



Viva India said:


> well i can post the pic of common Dogra, jamwal or high Rajput caste like Chauhan and Rathore from Rajasthan even our soldiers from Dogra and Rajput regiment looks a lot different from other soldiers.
> 
> But my point is that,can you provide me any source like Coins,inscriptions,land grants or any foreign account of your area that thise clans you mentioned were actually Rajputs,i know some sources mention Porus as Chandravanshi Rajput.



We're not related with the Rajasthani rajputs anyway except for some cases. The Malik Allahyar Khan I posted belong to the Jodhra clan, who are descended from Chauhans. The Minhas I mentioned are descended from the royal family of Jammu. The Minhas family of Chakwal got all their lands confiscated by the British for they kidnapped a British woman, but they approached Gulab Singh Dogra, and showed their family tree, which made Gulab Singh intervene on their behalf. From then onward, the relations between brits and the Minhas of Chakwal got back to normal.

With said, racially the Potohar rajputs have nothing to do with Rajasthani or Madhya Pradesh ones. We might be similar to Dogras and of course Punjabi rajputs though. Also we don't like being associated with those Rajasthanis either.


----------



## jaatram

ghoul said:


> Is he from Attock? Lol. He must be a low caste hindu gypsy, claiming to be a Khattar. Trust me if this guy went to Attock and said he's a Khattar, people would laugh out loud at him. Even the gypsy "changars" in Potohar are better looking than that guy. Here's a real Khattar:
> 
> Muhammad Hayat Khan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi great great Grandson, Rohail Hayat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol @ poor Indians. You guys don't know jack shit about the region, so quit your cause.


disowning your own comes easily to you guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghoul

jaatram said:


> disowning your own comes easily to you guys



Disowning our own? Haha. Trust me, no one will mistake that "Khattar" for even a dark skinned gypsy let alone a light skinned Khattar of Attock. Here are some actual Khattars:














Are you telling me they look like him?:


----------



## jaatram

ghoul said:


> Disowning our own? Haha. Trust me, no one will mistake that "Khattar" for even a dark skinned gypsy let alone a light skinned Khattar of Attock. Here are some actual Khattars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you telling me they look like him?:


----------



## ghoul

jaatram said:


>



When out of arguments, a low class baniya would always use some crappy emoticon. And shows how much you guys know about Taxila when you think that swarthy Haryana guy is a Khattar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Icewolf

How I can tell a PAKISTANI from a INDIAN

Indians-

Smaller shoulders
Skinny & usually short
Usually darker skinned
Smaller chin 
Closer set eyes
Jawline very small
Eyes usually bulging 
Ears unusually big or small

For PAKISTANIs all of these phenotypical traits are reversed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rusty

boothalingam said:


> so stop claiming IVC as paksitans. The creators and claimant of that civilzaion are in India now. that's what I am trying to say


WTF kind of drug are you on? I just said that both "Indians" and Pakistanis are invaders. so how does that give you any rights of IVC?

I know Indians are pretty stupid, but I had no idea they were this dumb.


----------



## Icewolf

Average Indian 






Average Pakistani

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rusty

jaatram said:


> They want to claim the invaders and the inhabitants too. They attacked themselves, killed each other, took each other's women as war booty.


I know your brain probably cannot handle this, but for anyone with an IQ higher that 50 realizes that "invaders" can marry with locals and their children can claim both sides of their ancestries.


----------



## Kabira

Bang Galore said:


> In Nepal no _(against the law too) _but in SL quite a few Buddhists eat beef_ (I'm not sure whether that meat comes from the cow)_ but the Buddhist clergy is virulently opposed to cattle slaughter.
> 
> Buddhist monk sets self on fire to protest cattle slaughter - NY Daily News



Prove my point that ancient Pakistani bhudists have nothing to do with current day bhudists in India and other places.


----------



## jaatram

ghoul said:


> When out of arguments, a low class baniya would always use some crappy emoticon. And shows how much you guys know about Taxila when you think that swarthy Haryana guy is a Khattar.






Rusty said:


> I know your brain probably cannot handle this, but for anyone with an IQ higher that 50 realizes that "invaders" can marry with locals and their children can claim both sides of their ancestries.


marriage is something I can understand but I was talking about war booty. According to this thread, you tell me Raja Dahir's daughters are Ancient Pakistanis or Ancient Indian?


----------



## ghazi52

Yes. Raja Dahir's daughters are Ancient Pakistanis.


----------



## Kabira

Viva India said:


> well i can post the pic of common Dogra, jamwal or high Rajput caste like Chauhan and Rathore from Rajasthan even our soldiers from Dogra and Rajput regiment looks a lot different from other soldiers..



Go ahead post some videos of real rajputs and not some random photos.


----------



## jaatram

ghazi52 said:


> Yes. Raja Dahir's daughters are Ancient Pakistanis.


So what happened to them?


----------



## rockstarIN

Guys post your photos for a close verification.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viva India

save_ghenda said:


> Go ahead post some videos of real rajputs and not some random photos.


I don't know why you guys trying to categorise entire race/community into homogeneous bracket but anyway

Average Rajputs from Rajasthan














Dogra rajputs from Himachal and Jammu predominantly recruited from villages






Rajput politician from UP




Now I am not sure what average Pakistani is..... Are these men so called pakistani Rajputs ?


----------



## Neemo neemo

Stopped reading the article when i saw these 2 words together,
Ancient & Pakistani.

There is no such things as ancient Pakistani. There was no Pakistani before '47.

Talk about identity crisis.


----------



## My-Analogous

ares said:


> A bit of overcompensation there with the thread title..considering there is no such thing as Ancient Pakistani.
> 
> Historian do not use or recognise such a term...like it or not, they are just called Ancient Indian civilisations.



Thank you for your joke and now back where you come from and see down the links before that
Ancient Pakistan Civilization Remains Shrouded in Mystery
Revealing India and Pakistan’s Ancient Art and Inventions | Voices
Ancient Civilizations in Pakistan app for Windows in the Windows Store

Books
INDOlink - Book Review - Greeks in Ancient Pakistan
Amazon.com: Ancient Pakistan - An Archaeological History eBook: Mukhtar Ahmed: Kindle Store
*Ancient Pakistan - An Archaeological History: Volume I: The Stone Age (Volume 1) Paperback – May 29, 2014
by Mukhtar Ahmed (Author)*

and so others

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

Viva India said:


> I don't know why you guys trying to categorise entire race/community into homogeneous bracket but anyway
> 
> Average Rajputs from Rajasthan
> 
> View attachment 220132
> 
> View attachment 220133
> 
> View attachment 220136
> 
> 
> Dogra rajputs from Himachal and Jammu predominantly recruited from villages
> 
> View attachment 220137
> 
> 
> Rajput politician from UP
> View attachment 220141
> 
> Now I am not sure what average Pakistani is..... Are these men so called pakistani Rajputs ?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 220138
> 
> 
> View attachment 220139



I already have seen these pictures hundreds of times. Can you post some videos from these areas? Want to see some new faces without any cherry picking.


----------



## Viva India

save_ghenda said:


> I already have seen these pictures hundreds of times. Can you post some videos from these areas? Want to see some new faces without any cherry picking.


what cherry picking ?

These folks are not celebs,just average people and regarding videos you can refer to YouTube.


----------



## ghoul

Viva India said:


> I don't know why you guys trying to categorise entire race/community into homogeneous bracket but anyway



I googled images of Rajasthani rajputs, and they are indeed lighter skinned than the common Indian. The UP and Madhya Pradesh rajputs are still very bhaiyya looking still. With that said, Rajasthani rajputs are still quite Indianish like these people:






They are still not like the average Apu Indian. Perhaps they mixed with the purer Himachali rajputs and with white huns who got integrated into rajput fold.


----------



## Neemo neemo

ghoul said:


> I googled images of Rajasthani rajputs, and they are indeed lighter skinned than the common Indian. The *UP and Madhya Pradesh rajputs are still very bhaiyya looking still*. With that said, Rajasthani rajputs are still quite Indianish like these people:
> 
> 
> They are still not like the average Apu Indian. Perhaps they mixed with the purer Himachali rajputs and with white huns who got integrated into rajput fold.





Accha majak karte ho be

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viva India

ghoul said:


> I googled images of Rajasthani rajputs, and they are indeed lighter skinned than the common Indian. The UP and Madhya Pradesh rajputs are still very bhaiyya looking still. With that said, Rajasthani rajputs are still quite Indianish like these people:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are still not like the average Apu Indian. Perhaps they mixed with the purer Himachali rajputs and with white huns who got integrated into rajput fold.


Firstly many Rajput from UP and Madhya Pradesh falsely claim Rajput status ..... For example Royal Scindia family of Gwalior they were originally Marathas (Mix caste) but later claimed sisodiya Rajput of Rana Pradap clan.

Secondly Today's Rajasthan was inhabited and Colonized by HUNS and Shakas during 200 - 500 AD,they were indianised during this period and claim Chatriya/Rajput status.

unfortunately the original Chatriya of Vedic time gone extinct long ago.


----------



## Icewolf

Average indian Rajputs


----------



## Whirling_dervesh

Indians are thieves. Any claim they have on ancient Pakistan is nothing short of daylight robbery, they need to stick to Ganga land that is there home.


----------



## Kabira

Viva India said:


> what cherry picking ?
> 
> These folks are not celebs,just average people and regarding videos you can refer to YouTube.



I know they are not celebs. What difference do you see between the ones you posted and rajputs posted by ghoul some pages back?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Roybot said:


> I did not say exactly like Pakistanis, said a shade lighter or two.
> 
> Tell me Balaji wouldn't fit in this group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless of course you don't consider the darker skinned Pakistanis as Pakistanis!


did I even mention the color of skin anywhere in my post ? Can you stop being stupid and paranoid?

Again being stop embarassing yourself by posting cherry picked pictures (in this case poor flood effected haris from Sindh) to make an invalid point ....

To put it bluntly the only place balaji would fit in is with the Chuhras..(no offence - didn't want to mention this):

Balaji.








> A lot of south Indians can pas for baloch and vice versa. You are true blue baloch right? You look pretty South Indian, unless you are saying that you are an outlier



Okay boss .. I would fit in so easily with the South Indians accordin to you and arabs according to Arabian legend .. And so on ... Please let me remain a Pakistani o baluch origin.

Here is a random pic of Shahzaib bugti and his people (all baluch):









Random South Indians :












Also brah .. We have seen many pics of indian posters on the defence.pk FB group .. How many of you guys can pass off as Pakistanis?

I'm not very fair (not an issue for me) probably one of the darkest complexions in he familia . But. Even if you impart me with indians it South indians I seriously woul take offence over such trivial things.

TC



> What an epic self goal
> 
> Of course Pakistanis don't consider the darker skinned people of Pakistans, the kaafirs and the churas as Pakistani



Please grow up and stop being childish .. You have some serious insecurities n inferiority complexes.


----------



## ghoul

Neemo neemo said:


> Accha majak karte ho be
> 
> 
> View attachment 220190



Yeah and he looks Indian.



jaatram said:


> So what happened to them?



Rapine is a reality of war. It happened all over South Asia and is not exactly a thing to be celebrated. But then again, Indians are obsessed with rape.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> did I even mention the color of skin anywhere in my post ? Can you stop being stupid and paranoid?
> 
> Again being stop embarassing yourself by posting cherry picked pictures (in this case poor flood effected haris from Sindh) to make an invalid point ....
> 
> To put it bluntly the only place balaji would fit in is with the Chuhras..(no offence - didn't want to mention this):
> 
> Balaji.
> 
> View attachment 220220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay boss .. I would fit in so easily with the South Indians accordin to you and arabs according to Arabian legend .. And so on ... Please let me remain a Pakistani o baluch origin.
> 
> Here is a random pic of Shahzaib bugti and his people (all baluch):
> View attachment 220221
> 
> View attachment 220222
> 
> .



Now wait till they'll claim these Baloch fit in Rajasthan. Btw what is your secret to those perfectly gel backed hair and thick beards? The Baloch need to share that secret with the rest of Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Roybot said:


> Mate I have seen all the Pakistanis here in Australia, all different ethnicity, except for the Hazaras and the occasional Pashtuns rest all can pass for Indians. And I am pretty sure you too look like an Indian.
> 
> We don't wish to be associated with Pakistanis, who on earth would want that!  Seriously, stating a fact doesn't mean we wish for something. You are a potohori right? Post your pic, lets see how "non Indian" you look. And please don't give me the bs about privacy issues and what not.
> 
> Desert Fighter the true blue Baloch guy here looks like he is from Andhra Pradesh or something. Not even kidding.



Okay boss I look like a typical guy From South india .. Should I cry now ?

Andra pradhan indians:








The other day you posted your childhood pic and I mine .. Back than (and some posts back) I was also North Indian.. I have no issues with you being a retard.

Now for **** sakes see a shrink and work out those deep rooted inferiority complexes.



ghoul said:


> Yeah and he looks Indian.
> 
> 
> 
> Rapine is a reality of war. It happened all over South Asia and is not exactly a thing to be celebrated. But then again, Indians are obsessed with rape.
> 
> 
> 
> Now wait till they'll claim these Baloch fit in Rajasthan. Btw what is your secret to those perfectly gel backed hair and thick beards? The Baloch need to share that secret with the rest of Pakistan!



The other day some indian guy actually claimed that baluch look like Rajhistanis.

As for the beard and all (i don't keep one -- my father does though)... It's a great hassle let me tell you that..


----------



## Samandri

A descendant of Huns and Sakas, A Rajput girl of Rajasthan






1 photo » Rajasthani girl


----------



## Progressive1

Roybot said:


> Mate I have seen all the Pakistanis here in Australia, all different ethnicity, except for the Hazaras and the occasional Pashtuns rest all can pass for Indians. And I am pretty sure you too look like an Indian.
> 
> We don't wish to be associated with Pakistanis, who on earth would want that!  Seriously, stating a fact doesn't mean we wish for something. You are a potohori right? Post your pic, lets see how "non Indian" you look. And please don't give me the bs about privacy issues and what not.
> 
> Desert Fighter the true blue Baloch guy here looks like he is from Andhra Pradesh or something. Not even kidding.



One thing is individual level overlap or other is group level, on individual level probably a pseudo Euro looking person will pass for an Indian because you can find such person but as a group of 15+ ethnicities stick out like Sour thumb e.g a group of Punjabis will always look like Punjabi(even though you can find individuals who can pass in tamil nadu). So from what i have seen in real life Indians as a group selected from different places always look Indian, talking about men here Pakistani girls are not even comparable IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

ghoul said:


> It's not about light or dark skin, it's about features. We differ substantially when it comes to features, how hard is that to understand? As Desert Fighter said, we can only pity you if you guys think we look like you, for we are not blind and are self respecting actually. And the Indian cricketers you posted all look distinctly Indian and if I saw them here in Australia, I would know straight away that they are Indians. And yes you can find similar people in both the countries, but when it comes to Potoharis and Baloch, I feel the features are grossly different, even more so in the case of Baloch, for we Potoharis look a bit like Jammu walay Indians, but not exactly like them.
> 
> Here are some common people from UP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a city of Potohar, Jhelum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you still think those UP walas look like those Potoharis, then I can only pity you and hope you develop some self-respect.
> 
> PS: Aur darr mat jaana. We are physically big people, which was one of the reasons why the Brits recruited us over the 5'2 Ganga-Bihar people. And during the 1857, we had no moral qualms over killing the mutineering Bihar and Bengal soldiers. It's always easier to kill foreigners.
> 
> @Jaggu : Check out the Jhelumi dialect of Potohari; which is mixed with central Majha punjabi to an extent.



bazurg with beard around 8:00 min is speaking majhi/central punjabi, good video to compare both.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

^
A individuel in Pakistan could fit into any part of India, even West Bengal or Extreme South of India. This is not even open to debate. I have seen Pakistani's who look like Sri Lankans.

However this is not to say there are no differances. The way to look at is NOT differances between Indian and Pakistani. Look at the generic groups that make up both countries. So in Pakistan look at Punjabi, Pashtun, Sindhi etc

Are they differant from say Tamils. Of course they bloody are despite what I said in begining of this post. However are people going to tell me they can't see a differance between a Sikh and Bengali? Are you serious? Pashtun and Tamil?

The crucial factor is is the *average mode.* When you use mode then there are differances between Pakistan and India as the generic groups that dominate Pakistan are differant from India. The only shared people we have ( besides Mohajir ) is the Punjabi. However the Punjabi in Pakistan make nearly 60% of the country whereas in India they make less than 4%.

Have a look at the groups below.

1. x x x y y x z z z

2. m m m b b x z

In the above groups the mode is differant although both share x and z. There is some consistency but the mode is differant. This is simple nursery stuff.

Edit: Genetic studies have shown that Pakistan population has higher average of west Asian dna links then Indians.

Finally frigg all studies. Go to *Islamabad or Lahore or Peshawar.* Are you saying the crownds walking in the streets look are same as in *Kolkatta or Dhaka.*

If you believe that then there is nothing left to discuss.


----------



## ghoul

save_ghenda said:


> bazurg with beard around 8:00 min is speaking majhi/central punjabi, good video to compare both.



Jhelum city speaks Majhi like that of Gujrat more or less, with a Potohari accent and some words. In rural areas, Potohari is predominantly spoken. A good number of Jhelumis also speak Dhanni(Chakwali).


----------



## Kabira

ghoul said:


> Jhelum city speaks Majhi like that of Gujrat more or less, with a Potohari accent and some words. In rural areas, Potohari is predominantly spoken. A good number of Jhelumis also speak Dhanni(Chakwali).



I have watched the video again and bazurg is from Sarai Alamgir, Gujrat so make sense.


----------



## Shan-e-ibrahim

There is no such thing as ancient Pakistan. Because in boarder view if we see, that region was first under persians, then greeks then mauryans took over, then arabs, mongols turks afghans and later mughals then british finally Pakistan. But since this region was always called as hind or bharat in ancient records hence ancient india. There is no mention of pakistan.

Iam saying this because I have been corrected by many with logical debate. We will just become a laughing stock full of jingoism among nationalities. So please correct this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

Atanz said:


> ^
> A individuel in Pakistan could fit into any part of India, even West Bengal or Extreme South of India. This is not even open to debate. I have seen Pakistani's who look like Sri Lankans.
> 
> However this is not to say there are no differances. The way to look at is NOT differances between Indian and Pakistani. Look at the generic groups that make up both countries. So in Pakistan look at Punjabi, Pashtun, Sindhi etc
> 
> Are they differant from say Tamils. Of course they bloody are despite what I said in begining of this post. However are people going to tell me they can't see a differance between a Sikh and Bengali? Are you serious? Pashtun and Tamil?
> 
> The crucial factor is is the *average mode.* When you use mode then there are differances between Pakistan and India as the generic groups that dominate Pakistan are differant from India. The only shared people we have ( besides Mohajir ) is the Punjabi. However the Punjabi in Pakistan make nearly 60% of the country whereas in India they make less than 4%.
> 
> Have a look at the groups below.
> 
> 1. x x x y y x z z z
> 
> 2. m m m b b x z
> 
> In the above groups the mode is differant although both share x and z. There is some consistency but the mode is differant. This is simple nursery stuff.
> 
> Edit: Genetic studies have shown that Pakistan population has higher average of west Asian dna links then Indians.
> 
> Finally frigg all studies. Go to *Islamabad or Lahore or Peshawar.* Are you saying the crownds walking in the streets look are same as in *Kolkatta or Dhaka.*
> 
> If you believe that then there is nothing left to discuss.



They don't have to come anywhere in this age of youtube. Kolkotta is far away, here we are comparing so called North Indians from UP.

Lahore, video of Tariq Jamil. One can see many faces and average look.






Tariq Jamil







I read somewhere he belong to zamindar family, and in other places as zamindar rajput. No idea about particular clan but he seem to be native. This look is not found among Indian rajputs from Haryana, Rajasthan, jammu etc, and many of them muslims have migrated to Pakistan after partition. So ''real'' Indian rajputs also exist in Pakstan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SherayPunjab

Some Indians may be able to fit in Pakistan, but their unsophisticated accents, incense stick body odor, and head bobbling would instantly give them away.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

save_ghenda said:


> They don't have to come anywhere in this age of youtube. Kolkotta is far away, here we are comparing so called North Indians from UP.
> 
> Lahore, video of Tariq Jamil. One can see many faces and average look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tariq Jamil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read somewhere he belong to zamindar family, and in other places as zamindar rajput. No idea about particular clan but he seem to be native. This look is not found among Indian rajputs from Haryana, Rajasthan, jammu etc, and many of them muslims have migrated to Pakistan after partition. So ''real'' Indian rajputs also exist in Pakstan.


Thts me I'm on my avatar .. I look tamil according to our indian frnd here.

N this is my youngest brother:
View attachment 220318

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## unbiasedopinion

Paksitanis are in desparate Identity crisis...They are not sure where they belong if they end up finding their lineage. They claim themselves to be more of arab but trying to find their root in ancient Indian civilization.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SherayPunjab

unbiasedopinion said:


> Paksitanis are in desparate Identity crisis...They are not sure where they belong if they end up finding their lineage. They claim themselves to be more of arab but trying to find their root in ancient Indus civilization.....



Well at least we know where all of you Indians belong, in Guttar Pradesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kabira

Viva India said:


> Firstly many Rajput from UP and Madhya Pradesh falsely claim Rajput status ..... For example Royal Scindia family of Gwalior they were originally Marathas (Mix caste) but later claimed sisodiya Rajput of Rana Pradap clan.
> 
> Secondly Today's Rajasthan was inhabited and Colonized by HUNS and Shakas during 200 - 500 AD,they were indianised during this period and claim Chatriya/Rajput status.
> 
> unfortunately the original Chatriya of Vedic time gone extinct long ago.



Sakas and HUNS? In other thread you was making fun of Pakis being decendents of sakas, huns, arabs etc invaders and now proudly claiming mleecha origins.


----------



## Shan-e-ibrahim

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Okay boss I look like a typical guy From South india .. Should I cry now ?
> 
> Andra pradhan indians:
> 
> View attachment 220249
> 
> 
> 
> The other day some indian guy actually claimed that baluch look like Rajhistanis.



Why would baluch or pathans would look like rajasthani? Baluchistan and Afghanistan saw many invasion from greeks and they changed the race there. Only after retaliation from the empires of subcontinent like nanda and later mauryan, few similarities started to show up. Other wise greek would have changed the race totally. And later mongols.



SherayPunjab said:


> Well at least we know where all of you Indians belong, in Guttar Pradesh.



Most of the punjabis i know are bsically Khatris which also means baniya or merchant. And in Pakistan region khattis are dominant. I asked a few old people when i was in multan they said their village is a Khatri village and there were around 256 villages in south punjab known with only khatri population
Anyways.. This world is under globalisation.


----------



## Kabira

Shan-e-ibrahim said:


> Why would baluch or pathans would look like rajasthani? Baluchistan and Afghanistan saw many invasion from greeks and they changed the race there. Only after retaliation from the empires of subcontinent like nanda and later mauryan, few similarities started to show up. Other wise greek would have changed the race totally. And later mongols.



Indian troll change your flag.

@Horus this guy is banned @Screambowl.


----------



## unbiasedopinion

SherayPunjab said:


> Well at least we know where all of you Indians belong, in Guttar Pradesh.


Arrey bhai!!!!..talk about yourself..we know where we are.....we don't brag about it...you (read it Pakistanis) keep on posting hundreds of threads about it....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

SherayPunjab said:


> Well at least we know where all of you Indians belong, in Guttar Pradesh.


and u are speaking ( or being forced to  ) the language the national language of Pakistan .. which was born in same Guttar Pradesh!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Shan-e-ibrahim said:


> Why would baluch or pathans would look like rajasthani? Baluchistan and Afghanistan saw many invasion from greeks and they changed the race there. Only after retaliation from the empires of subcontinent like nanda and later mauryan, few similarities started to show up. Other wise greek would have changed the race totally. And later mongols.
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the punjabis i know are bsically Khatris which also means baniya or merchant. And in Pakistan region khattis are dominant. I asked a few old people when i was in multan they said their village is a Khatri village and there were around 256 villages in south punjab known with only khatri population
> Anyways.. This world is under globalisation.


Please stop spreading BS.

Thanks.


----------



## Levina

Shan-e-ibrahim said:


> Why would baluch or pathans would look like rajasthani? Baluchistan and Afghanistan saw many invasion from greeks and they changed the race there. Only after retaliation from the empires of subcontinent like nanda and later mauryan, few similarities started to show up. Other wise greek would have changed the race totally. And later mongols.
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the punjabis i know are bsically Khatris which also means baniya or merchant. And in Pakistan region khattis are dominant. I asked a few old people when i was in multan they said their village is a Khatri village and there were around 256 villages in south punjab known with only khatri population
> Anyways.. This world is under globalisation.



Another member from HISTORUM!!!
@anonymus We might need you here to clear the air about tiny population of Indo-Greek and khatris.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shan-e-ibrahim

save_ghenda said:


> Indian troll change your flag.
> 
> @Horus this guy is banned @Screambowl.



La haul walaqata. I am a Pakistani.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

unbiasedopinion said:


> Paksitanis are in desparate Identity crisis...They are not sure where they belong if they end up finding their lineage. They claim themselves to be more of arab but trying to find their root in ancient Indian civilization.....


Can you point out atleast 1 Pakistani claims arab lineage here in this thread? 

Thanks.


----------



## Shan-e-ibrahim

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Please stop spreading BS.
> 
> Thanks.



So didnt arabs came from arab to south asia or mongols from mongolia to south asia or greeks from greece?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Shan-e-ibrahim said:


> La haul walaqata. I am a Pakistani.


Dumb indian troll you can't even say LahauIaWala quwta ..


----------



## SherayPunjab

unbiasedopinion said:


> Arrey bhai!!!!..talk about yourself..we know where we are.....we don't brag about it...you (read it Pakistanis) keep on posting hundreds of threads about it....



Abay bhaiiya, hamake samajh mein na aayal. Kai ka jaleel honay ka re?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Shan-e-ibrahim said:


> So didnt arabs came from arab to south asia or mongols from mongolia to south asia or greeks from greece?


So whts your ethnicity ? Mongrel ?


----------



## unbiasedopinion

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Can you point out atleast 1 Pakistani claims arab lineage here in this thread?
> 
> Thanks.


Does your history start and end with this thread? you can do the search in the PDF.....

Just an indicator (please don't consider this as the only point)......All your missiles names are not local but on arab invaders. The same people who looted, destroyed, slaved, killed, murdered, tortured, raped the people who were living in the land which is now known as Pakistan.


----------



## Shan-e-ibrahim

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Dumb indian troll you can't even say LahauIaWala quwta ..


I am on phone and i am.not an india arse. So shut up.


----------



## Kabira

unbiasedopinion said:


> Does your history start and end with this thread? you can do the search in the PDF.....
> 
> Just an indicator (please don't consider this as the only point)......All your missiles names are not local but on arab invaders. The same people who looted, destroyed, slaved, killed, murdered, tortured, raped the people who were living in the land which is now known as Pakistan.



Its purely muslim thing, we have named things after Tipu also. Asoka invaded and killed half a million hindus in Orisa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shan-e-ibrahim

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> So whts your ethnicity ? Mongrel ?


Mongol are prominant in tajikistan or Usbekistan some population in Pak too but i am normal wheatish with proper.eyes


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

unbiasedopinion said:


> Does your history start and end with this thread? you can do the search in the PDF.....




I asked you a question .. Please point out 1 Pakistani claiming arab lineage here on this thread or even the forum ? Apart from 1 or 2 (Max) Syed members?



> Just an indicator (please don't consider this as the only point)......All your missiles names are not local but on arab invaders. The same people who looted, destroyed, slaved, killed, murdered, tortured, raped the people who were living in the land which is now known as Pakistan.



Apart from babur (who were turko-Mongol (and allied with many local ruled here but also fought the Pashtuns and baluch) can you point out any other of our missiles named after foriegn invaders or our "enemies".. ?


Now if you are an ignorant fool you would point out to Pashtun rulers? Without knowing that many of those guys were born in Pakistan itself .. Also there are more Pakhtuns in Pakistan than anywhere in the world combined ? Hence we consider them as our own people!

Just like you guys might own rulers from South india or rajhisthan.


----------



## unbiasedopinion

save_ghenda said:


> Its purely muslim thing, we have named things after Tipu also. Asoka invaded and killed half a million hindus in Orisa


same pakistani problem...cannot see anything apart from hindus and muslim....or you arer saying you have no pakistani (muslim) worth enough whose name can be used for them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shan-e-ibrahim

levina said:


> Another member from HISTORUM!!!
> @anonymus We might need you here to clear the air about tiny population of Indo-Greek and khatris.



So according to you no greeks came, and there were no mongols and arabs and mauryans
?
Wow


----------



## naveen mishra

save_ghenda said:


> *TAXILA: A stupa dating back to the 3rd Century BC was discovered at the ancient Buddhist site of Badalpur near Taxila during excavations carried out by the Taxila Institute of Asian Civilisations (TIAC) of Quaid-i-Azam University.*
> 
> *The stupa measuring 25x25 was discovered on the southern side of the main monastery with a centre water tank at the ancient Buddhist site. Coins, pottery and metal objects have also been excavated from the site by graduate and doctorate students of the TIAC. The students were led by the institute’s director, Professor Dr Ashraf Khan, Assistant Professor Dr Sadid Arif and Coordinator Mohammad Ibrahim.*
> 
> Professor Dr Ashraf Khan told media men that the newly discovered monastery was built in Kushan workmanship style known as ‘diaper masonry’, consisting of thin neatly placed layers of schist interspersed with large blocks of stone as well as semi-ashlar masonry.
> 
> He said the cells of the monastery are plastered with mud mortar, the first of its kind seen in the Taxila Valley.
> In response to a query, Dr Khan said the discovery of metal objects showed the craftsmanship of the people living in the area between the first and fourth century.
> 
> *Dr Khan said six copper coins from the Kushan period have been discovered in the excavations. He said that according to the carbon study of the newly discovered stupa carried out by the University of Wisconsin-Madison dates it between the 3rd century BC to 1st century AD.*
> 
> He said during the last season of the excavation, a good number of antiquities such as a bust of Buddha in stucco, copper coins, bones, charcoal, iron objects and pottery were discovered.
> 
> Unveiling the archaeological significance of the site, he said the site was early mentioned by Alexander Cunningham in 1863, the then director, Archaeological Survey of India, during his expedition to Gandhara.
> The first excavation at the site was carried out in 1916-17 by Natisa Aiyar, superintendent of Frontier Circle, while the second was carried out from 2005 till 2009 by Federal Archaeology in collaboration with Taxila Institute of Asian Civilisations, Quaid-i-Azam University.
> 
> He said five seasons of excavations had been successfully conducted by the institute at this ancient Buddhist site.
> 
> *The most remarkable discovery was an iron nail and animal bones which revealed that Gandhara people knew the use of different metals and that Buddhists used to eat meat, said Dr Khan.*
> 
> “History of Taxila should be rewritten in the light of the new and substantial evidence obtained,” he said. Dr Khan said despite limited resources, the university had planned to excavate and preserve the whole site.
> 
> 3rd Century BC stupa discovered near Taxila - PakTribune



i can't comment on history .....but modern age budhist in south east asia ,even balgladeshi budhist is eating meat that i know


----------



## thesolar65

Read enough here, now next thread!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Shan-e-ibrahim said:


> I am on phone and i am.not an india arse. So shut up.




Hahaha .. So your a Pakistani ? You father is a Pakistani ? Which city or province are you from ? Whts your ethnicity ?


----------



## SherayPunjab

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Hahaha .. So your a Pakistani ? You father is a Pakistani ? Which city or province are you from ? Whts your ethnicity ?



Bhaiyaa kah londe ko tang kar ne ka eh? Humaray ke ser Patna se hain bhaiyya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shan-e-ibrahim

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Hahaha .. So your a Pakistani ? You father is a Pakistani ? Which city or province are you from ? Whts your ethnicity ?



Islamabad originally and i dont know about my ethnicity i just write south asian. Why should i write caucasian.



SherayPunjab said:


> Bhaiyaa kah londe ko tang kar ne ka eh? Humaray ke ser Patna se hain bhaiyya.



Woh tu karachi ke malir mein milenge. So go there.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Shan-e-ibrahim said:


> Islamabad originally and i dont know about my ethnicity i just write south asian. Why should i write caucasian.


It's not your fault child. Hahaha


----------



## Levina

Shan-e-ibrahim said:


> So according to you no greeks came, and there were no mongols and arabs and mauryans
> ?
> Wow


Wow!!
A tiny population of Greek who were left behind after the Alexander's attacks either migrated back to Greece or intermingled with the local population. Btw how big was the Greek population??was it in hundreds,thousands or millions???
A few soldiers and women we 're talking about!!
And it's not hard to guess what kinda women accompany men to the war, so yes, they intermingled with the local population(if they were left behind!!).

But you can claim genghis khan's genes because 1 in 200 men around the world 're his direct descendants. I have no issues there.lolzz


----------



## SherayPunjab

levina said:


> Wow!!
> A tiny population of Greek who were left behind after the attacks either migrated back to Greece or intermingled with the local population. Btw how big was the Greek population??was it in hundreds,thousands or millions???
> A few soldiers and women we 're talking about!!
> And it's not hard to guess what kinda women accompany men to the war, so yes, they intermingled with the local population(if they were left behind!!).
> 
> But you can claim genghis khan's genes because 1 in 200 men around the world 're his direct descendants. I have no issues there.lolzz



Kai ka bak bak kar ri hain yeh londiya be?


----------



## unbiasedopinion

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I asked you a question .. Please point out 1 Pakistani claiming arab lineage here on this thread or even the forum ? Apart from 1 or 2 (Max) Syed members?



I have no time doing dirty linen for you...Do the research by yourself. Why should I do it for you. First you said none said so...now you are admitting 1 or 2...when you'll do actual research you will get to know the real numbers.....



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Apart from babur (who were turko-Mongol (and allied with many local ruled here but also fought the Pashtuns and baluch) can you point out any other of our missiles named after foriegn invaders or our "enemies"..


Are you seriously retard or a turd? always looking for spoon feeding......
ghaznavi??????

So you consider afghan invaders as your own people but afghan common people are nuisance to pakistan.....thats why raising voices of asking them to leave....



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Just like you guys might own rulers from South india or rajhisthan.


Last I checked the complete South india and rajasthan still part of India...More over almost all our misilies are not named on any historical character...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

SherayPunjab said:


> Kai ka bak bak kar ri hain yeh londiya be?


Are you trying to claim that you've Greek genes now?? Lol

I can prove it wrong, anyways you're not getting any support from your Pakistani brothers also. Soooo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

levina said:


> Another member from HISTORUM!!!
> @anonymus We might need you here to clear the air about tiny population of Indo-Greek and khatris.




What is the need of clearing?

When people believe that some 500 Greeks left behind by Alexander could change demographics of such a large region, they are beyond reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

anonymus said:


> What is the need of clearing?
> 
> When people believe that some 500 Greeks left behind by Alexander could change demographics of such a large region, they are beyond reason.


Exactly!!
The number did not even touch thousands. And afaik most of those who were left behind migrated back to Greece.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

anonymus said:


> What is the need of clearing?
> 
> When people believe that some 500 Greeks left behind by Alexander could change demographics of such a large region, they are beyond reason.



Are you from Historum ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

unbiasedopinion said:


> I have no time doing dirty linen for you...Do the research by yourself. Why should I do it for you. First you said none said so...now you are admitting 1 or 2...when you'll do actual research you will get to know the real numbers.....



I asked about the thread.. And the others I know is @syedali. That being said he also acknowledges the fact about assimilation etx... And ethnically his forefathers migrate from india in 47.




> Are you seriously retard or a turd? always looking for spoon feeding......
> ghaznavi??????




Are you mentally Challenged ? What do you Ben know about ghaznavi ?



> So you consider afghan invaders as your own people but afghan common people are nuisance to pakistan.....thats why raising voices of asking them to leave....


We consider Pakhtuns as our people (hard for you to understand dimwit)... As for afghans yeah with 4 + million of them living in Pak .. I wouldn't even raise the issue .


> Last I checked the complete South india and rajasthan still part of India...More over almost all our misilies are not named on any historical character...



Prithvi is one I have in mind ! So stuff it.



anonymus said:


> What is the need of clearing?
> 
> When people believe that some 500 Greeks left behind by Alexander could change demographics of such a large region, they are beyond reason.


The only ppl claiming Greek origin are the Kalash people and nobody else.. And even I doubt that they have anything to do with Greeks..

The Shan e Ibrahim is a false flagger turd from india. A person who can't recite a verse or even knows his own ethnicity!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## unbiasedopinion

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Are you a *Chutiya *? What do you Ben know about ghaznavi ?


So when you have no reply you started name calling... @Horus @Oscar please take care of this guy...



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Prithvi is one I have in mind ! So stuff it.


Prithvi???? it means earth..so whats your point????



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> We consider Pakhtuns as our people (hard for you to understand dimwit)... As for afghans yeah with 4 + million of them living in Pak .. I wouldn't even raise the issue .



Yeah yeah..typyical punjabi mentality....grab others what is beneficial and them thrown them away.....


----------



## Kabira

anonymus said:


> What is the need of clearing?
> 
> When people believe that some 500 Greeks left behind by Alexander could change demographics of such a large region, they are beyond reason.



Your buddy hindu troll is claiming greek origins.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I asked about the thread.. And the others I know is @syedali. That being said he also acknowledges the fact about assimilation etx... And ethnically his forefathers migrate from india in 47.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Chutiya ? What do you Ben know about ghaznavi ?
> 
> 
> We consider Pakhtuns as our people (hard for you to understand dimwit)... As for afghans yeah with 4 + million of them living in Pak .. I wouldn't even raise the issue .
> 
> 
> Prithvi is one I have in mind ! So stuff it.
> 
> 
> The only ppl claiming Greek origin are the Kalash people and nobody else.. And even I doubt that they have anything to do with Greeks..
> 
> The Shan e Ibrahim is a false flagger turd from india. A person who can't recite a verse or even knows his own ethnicity!



Kalash people don't claim it, others do it for them. Any it has been proven wrong by genetics anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

> Prithvi???? it means earth..so whats your point????



so gullible .. Arent Ya ? Prithvi is earth,bhishma,trishul etc have nothin to do with hinduism etc..


> Yeah yeah..typyical punjabi mentality....grab others what is beneficial and them thrown them away.....



Again gross generalisations ? I'm not even Punjabi you fool. 


But it's funny to see you cry over these things and ye we being the larger Pakhtun country own Pakhtun kings and heritage !




unbiasedopinion said:


> So when you have no reply you started name calling... @Horus @Oscar please take care of this guy...



So I'm supposed to respect you after you get abusive ? And than cry to mods ? Pathetic.


unbiasedopinion said:


> Are you seriously retard or a turd? always looking for spoon feeding......
> ghaznavi??????


----------



## Kabira

levina said:


> Exactly!!
> The number did not even touch thousands. And afaik most of those who were left behind migrated back to Greece.



Bibi what are you saying? Someone claimed khatris are indo-greeks on historum?


----------



## anonymus

levina said:


> Exactly!!
> The number did not even touch thousands. And afaik most of those who were left behind migrated back to Greece.




Actually, very few ever returned back to Greece.

Alexander started out from Greece with 40,000 Men. He has to fight a punishing campaign to subdue Persia which included three major battles and countless numerous one. Even some small skirmish like Battle of the Persian Gate resulted in 14,000 casualties. Then he has to fight tribes living in Afghanistan. By the time he reached India, majority of his army consisted of Asian levies. Here after winning battle of Hydasepes,when his army rebelled and refused to march further into India, he subdued some local tribes and then divided his army in two part and send one vis sea to Persia and marched other half through a well known desert. (Though some scholars believe that he lost Hydaspes or won it with heavy casualty, and marching through desert is a story cooked up by Greek historians to hide defeat or near defeat of their God-King).

Given that Ambhi of Taxila was his satrap, Alexander did left a small force to ensure that he remained as such. But how many, I would say given the circumstances it would be less than 1000. After this, defeat of Seleucus by Chandragupta ensured that no further Greek gene flow was possible (also Greeks were not enthusiastic to migrate to such far off land, and neither their base population was enough to populate anything). When Indo-Greek empire did have a chance to rule India for brief period after fall of Mauryan empire, they were more Indian than Greek.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## unbiasedopinion

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> so gullible .. Arent Ya ? Prithvi is earth,bhishma,trishul etc have nothin to do with hinduism etc..


Trishul is a weapon..that too local to India....You use your own name local (u can name it after a pig, house, ruler, sword, weapon, gutter system, etc etc) but local to pakistan..why to hire it from invaders...



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Again gross generalisations ? I'm not even Punjabi you fool.


 I dont care what you are..but generalization is a trend set by Pakistani here...i am just following..



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> So I'm supposed to respect you after you get abusive ? And than cry to mods ? Pathetic.


Point me where I initiated it? You started calling *ignorant fool...Here is your quote...*


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Now if you are an *ignorant fool* you would point out to Pashtun rulers?



also you used the same language in your post to address other poster...



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The *Shan e Ibrahim is a false flagger turd from india*



so dont try to be innocent.. You started it and I am just responding...


----------



## Indus Pakistan

You pathetic Indian's what differance does it make to you what names are given ? If they are Abracadabra what differance does that make to you. Pray tell me ?

The American's have names like Apache, a tribe they fought against. Why don't you go and question them why they name things after Apache, Longbow, Cherokee or Greek names like Posiedon etc ?


----------



## Kabira

anonymus said:


> When Indo-Greek empire did have a chance to rule India for brief period after fall of Mauryan empire, they were more Indian than Greek.



Ok so indo-greek kingdom capital was Sakala/Sialkot, since they were already Pakistanis at that time. Does it mean ancient Pakistanis invaded and conquered Ganga land?

''The most famous Indo-Greek ruler was Menander (Milinda). He had his capital at Sakala in Punjab, ancient Pakistan, and he successfully invaded the Ganges-Yamuna _doab_.''


----------



## Indus Pakistan

anonymus said:


> What the f_ü_ck is wrong with you old man?
> 
> Don't you have a pedophile gang to run? Or a nine year old to rape?



Old I might be but I am not snivellin, dirty, filthy dog like you. Show your ugly face here ....


----------



## anonymus

save_ghenda said:


> Ok so indo-greek kingdom capital was Sakala/Sialkot, since they were already Pakistanis at that time. Does it mean ancient Pakistanis invaded and conquered Ganga land?
> 
> ''The most famous Indo-Greek ruler was Menander (Milinda). He had his capital at Sakala in Punjab, ancient Pakistan, and he successfully invaded the Ganges-Yamuna _doab_.''




There was no Pakistan at that time. Meander converted to Buddhism, and his progeny converted to Hinduism. Your separate History start with Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## unbiasedopinion

Atanz said:


> You pathetic Indian's what differance does it make to you what names are given ? If they are Abracadabra what differance does that make to you. Pray tell me ?
> 
> The American's have names like Apache, a tribe they fought against. Why don't you go and question them why they name things after Apache, Longbow, Cherokee or Greek names like Posiedon etc ?


Most illogical logic....Its the name for which you are fighting for...How does it matter to you when Indian subcontinent is called Indian subcontinent or south asia ...or Indian ocean is called Indian or something? or for that matter..Indus valley civilization as Indian civilization..If name is not something worth fighting for, then why to open so many threads on the same?


Even though Americans fought Apache, but they named the systems after them because they were local names...Use local names....not beg here and there for names...

tell me what glory you have naming missiles on the same people who destroyed your local heritage or culture?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

unbiasedopinion said:


> Most illogical logic....Its the name for which you are fighting for...How does it matter to you when Indian subcontinent is called Indian subcontinent or south asia ...or Indian ocean is called Indian or something? or for that matter..Indus valley civilization as Indian civilization..If name is not something worth fighting for, then why to open so many threads on the same?
> 
> 
> Even though Americans fought Apache, but they named the systems after them because they were local names...Use local names....not beg here and there for names...
> 
> tell me what glory you have naming missiles on the same people who destroyed your local heritage or culture?



Appolo, Poseidon etc are not local to USA ..


----------



## unbiasedopinion

Atanz said:


> Listen to you Indian shatts. Make up your history but the reality is it is all castle in the air. You will visit those places. Taxila, Mohenjo Daro, Harappa etc.


We dont have to make up our history..Our history is well know..its you who are trying to portray India;s history as yours as you know what...you have none....you were born few decades ago and trying to claim everything in the world as your own history...

you have no contribution to the science, you have no contribution to teh region except destruction.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kabira

anonymus said:


> There was no Pakistan at that time. Meander converted to Buddhism, and his progeny converted to Hinduism. Your separate History start with Islam.



And what religion have to do with who they were? No offence but just like we are not arabs, you are not Pakistani either. Stop claiming our history like begjairats.


----------



## unbiasedopinion

Atanz said:


> Appolo, Poseidon etc are not local to USA ..


My reply is applicable to Apache....
More over, America is now a amalgamation of many people of different civilization...Again these are name of mythological characters not a brutual murderer, rapist, invader like babur, ghaznavi, ghori....


----------



## Indus Pakistan

These people are deluded ... ha ha ha 
@save_ghenda they are not worth it .. let fabricate. Have you notice they keep bringing up religion. Their history is Hindoo Myth ....


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Fables and myth all intertwined and watered with plenty of Hindoo myth ..

Agreed ..


----------



## Roybot

Atanz said:


> The deluded shatts believe they come from our lands. They come from far off places like Telagu or Orrisa and then start wobbling their heads about Taxila a place they never have seen.
> 
> Listen to you Indian shatts. Make up your history but the reality is it is all castle in the air. You will visit those places. Taxila, Mohenjo Daro, Harappa etc.
> 
> You can sit and dream in India ....
> 
> and change course of rivers even ha ha ha ..



Forgot to take your pills again old man?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Indus Pakistan

@ghoul As long as you guy' take pride, take ownership and then it matters not what these little Hindoo shatts bark ...

Over the years I have noticed Pakistani's are increasingly taking taking pride in their land and history. It is going to take time but we will get the message out.

@Horus can you please clean this place up.


----------



## Roybot

ghoul said:


> People of ancient Taxila looked like this guy:
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before being taken over by us Pakistani Arab+Scythic+White Hun imposters, who look no different to UP Bihari people. We Pakistanis look no different to UP, Bihari and Tamils, but are not owners of Taxila since we are also Scythian+Arab.
> 
> These Indians and their logic. Lol. I squarely blame this on the fact that they drink urine, which no other nation on earth does.



Mate you were supposed to post a pic of how un indian you look? What happened?

I still remember the day when @save_ghenda posted his mug, much luls were had, on just how "not Indian" he looked 

I reckon its always the not so "good looking" Pakistanis who try and hide behind the "average beauty" of their country, if there is such a thing. Oh look Sahid Afridi, oh look Imran Khan, oh look Fawad Khan, oh look Ali Zafar, they are all Pakistanis, hence I want you to believe that me being a Pakistani also look like them

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Levina

anonymus said:


> Actually, very few ever returned back to Greece.
> 
> Alexander started out from Greece with 40,000 Men. He has to fight a punishing campaign to subdue Persia which included three major battles and countless numerous one. Even some small skirmish like Battle of the Persian Gate resulted in 14,000 casualties. Then he has to fight tribes living in Afghanistan. By the time he reached India, majority of his army consisted of Asian levies. Here after winning battle of Hydasepes,when his army rebelled and refused to march further into India, he subdued some local tribes and then divided his army in two part and send one vis sea to Persia and marched other half through a well known desert. (Though some scholars believe that he lost Hydaspes or won it with heavy casualty, and marching through desert is a story cooked up by Greek historians to hide defeat or near defeat of their God-King).
> 
> Given that Ambhi of Taxila was his satrap, Alexander did left a small force to ensure that he remained as such. But how many, I would say given the circumstances it would be less than 1000. After this, defeat of Seleucus by Chandragupta ensured that no further Greek gene flow was possible (also Greeks were not enthusiastic to migrate to such far off land, and neither their base population was enough to populate anything). When Indo-Greek empire did have a chance to rule India for brief period after fall of Mauryan empire, they were more Indian than Greek.


Well I assumed that the Greek troops who were left behind under the control of Eudemus in 321 BC returned with him in 316BC. Correct me if am wrong.




save_ghenda said:


> Bibi what are you saying? Someone claimed khatris are indo-greeks on historum?


Did I even touch the Khatri and Arora's origin here?
I was talking about the Indo-Greeks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

creed04 said:


> One thing is individual level overlap or other is group level, on individual level probably a pseudo Euro looking person will pass for an Indian because you can find such person but as a group of 15+ ethnicities stick out like Sour thumb e.g a group of Punjabis will always look like Punjabi(even though you can find individuals who can pass in tamil nadu). So from what i have seen in real life Indians as a group selected from different places always look Indian, talking about men here Pakistani girls are not even comparable IMO.



I agree with this more or less, but I guess this difference is not as pronounced when you look at a group from Indian cities, as people from different ethnicity flock to the cities. 

Yes a group of villagers from Bihar, Bengal or Orissa would look quite a bit different from the group of villagers in Punjab, KPK..


----------



## SpArK

Atanz said:


> The deluded shatts believe they come from our lands. They come from far off places like Telagu or Orrisa and then start wobbling their heads about Taxila a place they never have seen.
> 
> Listen to you* Indian shatts*. Make up your history but the reality is it is all castle in the air. You will visit those places. Taxila, Mohenjo Daro, Harappa etc.
> 
> You can sit and dream in India ....
> 
> and change course of rivers even ha ha ha ..





Maturity is not always proportional to age and you are a living proof.

Use more insulting and swear words and make a mockery of the title given to you on the basis of being *just* a senior citizen,

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Levina

Atanz said:


> Make up your history but the reality is it is all castle in the air. You will visit those places. Taxila, Mohenjo Daro, Harappa etc.
> 
> You can sit and dream in India ....
> 
> and change course of rivers even ha ha ha ..


Hijacking history again???


And lets not talk about cataclysmic events here, or else I might just prove that Saraswati contributed more to sindhu-saraswati civilisation(aka IVC, indus valley) than sindhu river.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viva India

save_ghenda said:


> Sakas and HUNS? In other thread you was making fun of Pakis being decendents of sakas, huns, arabs etc invaders and now proudly claiming mleecha origins.


I still do and your OP is a proof of it,Huns and sakas who assimilated in our population were given Chatriya status (Rajput is a new term) by scriptures and they became champion of their new relegion,Pakistanis who claimed to be Rajput were never heard of thus we have no historical source.

on the other hand several historical sources like Xuanzang who came to India in 7th AD clearly mentioned that Pak was ruled by a shudra.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kabira

Viva India said:


> I still do and your OP is a proof of it,Huns and sakas who assimilated in our population were given Chatriya status (Rajput is a new term) by scriptures and they became champion of their new relegion,Pakistanis who claimed to be Rajput were never heard of thus we have no historical source.
> 
> on the other hand several historical sources like Xuanzang who came to India in 7th AD clearly mentioned that Pak was ruled by a shudra.



OP is not proof of huns/sakas being assimilated in to Rajasthani rajputs, read it again carefully this time. OP is about Kushan era coins found in Pakistan.


----------



## anonymus

SpArK said:


> Maturity is not always proportional to age and you are a living proof.
> 
> Use more insulting and swear words and make a mockery of the title given to you on the basis of being *just* a senior citizen,




And all hail the mods here.

I ignored this piece of shit once, but like dog turd he is, he did not get the message and still poked with increasing swearing.



Atanz said:


> Are you from Historum ?





Atanz said:


> Are you one of those shatty Indian's from Historum ?



Though it was my post which described his character that got deleted.


This turd has an incurable itch to pick up fight with people half his age. Look like a full blown case of Middle age crisis. 

Given that he is a British-Pakistani , there is a statistical relevant chance that he is a pedophile ,and part of grooming gangs that grows like mushroom in all UK cities. This would partially explain why he has not matured commensurate with his age.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

Atanz said:


> You hit the bullseye there. For a long time I actually fell for this rubbish about India as well. One day I thought "hang on" 3,000 years aago there was no Britain, France, Germany, Italy, Russia, Japan, USA, Belgium, Turkey, Sweden, Finland in fact there was no countries at all. The name "India" is English and only gained currency about 500 years ago.
> 
> 3,000 years ago forget about United Kingdom there was even no English language. So if everybody could "retrofit" their names to a time when no names like we have today existed why can't we do the same with Pakistan. As you said do you really think Harrapans or people in Taxila walked around with Indian Passports and called each other Indian?
> 
> The reality is all names we use today are in fact retrofitted. So why should we use the term Indian? All that does is gives these Bharati's next door the entire heritage of our forefathers. That is why they start burning when they see us doing this. How come Nepali, Afghan, Bangladeshi don't complain? The reason is they go around and tell the world about their great past when all of it is in fact ours.


3000 years ago there was a language called "Sanskrit". And 3000 years ago there was a country name "Bharat" . Sanskrit is still our language and Bharat is still our country.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Levina

ghoul said:


> I actually respect my privacy, and don't want to lose it proving to some insecure Indian that I'm no Indian and don't look as such. Lol. Would you post your own picture on this forum


I have...a number of times. But that was not to prove anything.
I'm a proud Indian, and I look like one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## utraash

jaatram said:


> So what happened to them?


They landed in heaven after being ------ by Mohammad cult ...... 

On topic
Seeing the obsession day is not far when Pakistanis would claim Buddha himself had served the meat after enlightenment to ancient Pakistanis...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Viva India

ghoul said:


> And those Pakistanis are either poor sunburnt farmers, or gypsy "changars" with origin in central India. The dark skinned Pakistani brethren are only but a minority. We were talking about Taxila here. And who claimed Greek race here? :S That's the assumption your bhaiyya brethren reached.
> 
> 
> 
> Aray bhaiya, jab tak inhein jaleel na karo, yeh jiada hee dimaag ka bheja marne lag jate hain kaa. Inn ka pita daada gali ka kutta honay kaa re!


Don't give me that minority and central Indian BS,they are your Pakistani Greek brother so own them.

BTW racially central Indian far superior than you mallecha as it has been proved several time

Our central Indian wrestler beat your mallecha wrestler in 107 seconds




Probably his ancestors came with Alexander Army





















Don't claim history/race/culture/ancestors but earn it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Progressive1

SherayPunjab said:


>








Na kar yar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Whirling_dervesh

Shan-e-ibrahim said:


> There is no such thing as ancient Pakistan. Because in boarder view if we see, that region was first under persians, then greeks then mauryans took over, then arabs, mongols turks afghans and later mughals then british finally Pakistan. But since this region was always called as hind or bharat in ancient records hence ancient india. There is no mention of pakistan.
> 
> Iam saying this because I have been corrected by many with logical debate. We will just become a laughing stock full of jingoism among nationalities. So please correct this.


Lol Bhangee alert


----------

